# Como / Cómo (Tilde)



## Rosa_mcg

*Nota del moderador: este hilo es el resultado de la unión de varias discusiones sobre el mismo tema y, dado que dicho tema está agotado, a partir de este momento permanecerá cerrado. Gracias.*


Hola a todos .
No se si debo poner acento en la palabra "como" en los siguientes casos, que aunque no van entre interrogaciones, no se decir si tienen sentido interrogativo y así no se si ponerles la tilde o no:

...notó como se ponía colorado...
...ha sabido como hacerlo...
...oyó como se abría una puerta...
...ella escuchó como Bernard se dirigía...
...se quedó observando como la lluvia salpicaba...
...miraba como esperaba al autobús...
...viendo como venía su taxi...
...se fijó en como las señoras le miraban...
...empezó contando como la familia fue erróneamente informada...

¿Qué os parece? Estoy un poco confundida. 
Os agradecería mucho vuestra opinión.
Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Creo que todos esos casos deben llevar tilde. Así sin pensar mucho, cuando la oración introducida por "como" se puede sustituir por "así", entonces no lleva tilde, cuando se puede sustituir por "eso", sí la lleva.

Me gusta *cómo me miras* -> Me gusta *eso* (lleva tilde)
Me gustas *como eres* -> Me gustas *así* (no lleva tilde)
Me gusta *cómo eres* -> Me gusta *eso* (lleva tilde)


----------



## heidita

Jellby said:


> Me gusta *cómo me miras* -> Me gusta *eso* (lleva tilde)
> Me gustas *como eres* -> Me gustas *así* (no lleva tilde)
> Me gusta *cómo eres* -> Me gusta *eso* (lleva tilde)


 
En los tres casos la palabra como tiene la misma función, sustituye a "la manera de ". Va sin tilde.

*Cómo* sólo va con tilde si hace función de interrogativo,tanto directo como indirecto.

¿Cómo te llamas?

Me preguntó cómo me llamaba.


----------



## Jellby

heidita said:


> En los tres casos la palabra como tiene la misma función, sustituye a "la manera de ". Va sin tilde.



Uno de los ejemplos que da el DPD para "cómo" es: "Me encanta cómo escribes", que creo que exactamente lo mismo que "Me gusta cómo eres". Creo que precisamente cuando puede sustituirse por "la manera de" es cuando lleva acento, cuando no lo lleva hay que sustituirlo por "*a* la manera de", "*de* la manera de"...


----------



## heidita

Curioso, no se me ocurre cómo explicarlo mejor, pero estoy casi segura, a ver lo que dice Lazarus, a ver si aparece.

He encontrado esto, y sólo lleva acento si va en interrogativo, según estos ejemplos.


*7.* adv. m. interrog. De qué modo, de qué manera. ORTOGR. Escr. con acento . _¿Cómo está el enfermo? No sé cómo agradecerle tantos favores._ U. t. c. adv. excl. _¡Cómo llueve!_

*8.* adv. m. interrog. Por qué motivo, causa o razón; en fuerza o en virtud de qué.ORTOGR. Escr. con acento . _¿Cómo no fuiste ayer a paseo?_ _No sé cómo no lo mato._


----------



## Rosa_mcg

Según mi libro de ortografía también lleva tilde el ejemplo:
"Dime cómo puedo hacerlo".
Dice que además de llevarla cuando va entre signos de exclamación y de interrogación, la lleva cuando _su sentido sea interrogativo._
Lo que no sé es si en los ejemplos que yo he puesto se podría deducir algún sentido interrogativo.
Os agradezco vuestra ayuda
Saludos.


----------



## heidita

Rosa_mcg said:


> 1403594cuando [/U]_su sentido sea interrogativo._




_Eso es lo que tengo entendido yo._




> ]Lo que no sé es si en los ejemplos que yo he puesto se podría deducir algún sentido interrogativo.


 
Yo creo que no, ninguna lleva tilde. A ver si hay más opiniones.


----------



## solysombra

Rosa_mcg said:


> Hola a todos .
> No se si debo poner acento en la palabra "como" en los siguientes casos, que aunque no van entre interrogaciones, no se decir si tienen sentido interrogativo y así no se si ponerles la tilde o no:
> 
> ...notó como se ponía colorado...
> ...ha sabido como hacerlo...
> ...oyó como se abría una puerta...
> ...ella escuchó como Bernard se dirigía...
> ...se quedó observando como la lluvia salpicaba...
> ...miraba como esperaba al autobús...
> ...viendo como venía su taxi...
> ...se fijó en como las señoras le miraban...
> ...empezó contando como la familia fue erróneamente informada...
> 
> ¿Qué os parece? Estoy un poco confundida.
> Os agradecería mucho vuestra opinión.
> Saludos


 
He reñido a un hotelero
¿Por qué? ¿Cuándo? ¿Dónde? ¿Cómo?
Porque cuando donde como
sirven mal, me desespero...

Para mi humilde opinión, en estos ejemplos, *todos* van con tilde.
"Como" sin tilde se usa en el verbo "comer" (Yo como), y cuando "como" se puede reemplazar (lo acabo de descubrir) por "igual que". o, si les molesta "parecido a" 

El "cómo" con tilde lo reemplazaría por "de qué manera".

Prueben, a ver si funciona la regla que inventé.

Como un gorrión.
Blanco como la nieve.
Azul como el cielo.


----------



## heidita

solysombra said:


> Para mi humilde opinión, en estos ejemplos, *todos* van con tilde.
> "Como" sin tilde se usa en el verbo "comer" (Yo como), .


 
jejejeje   

¡Qué gran verdad!


----------



## belemin

Hola.
Tiene razón solysombra: en todos los casos que ha mencionado Rosa el "cómo" debe ir con tilde, puesto que es un adverbio interrogativo.

Si te fijas en  las frases que has puesto, en todas aparece un verbo detrás de  *cómo, *es decir, lo que se llama una proposición subordinada, que te subrayo en tus ejemplos*:

*_...notó cómo se ponía colorado...
...ha sabido __ cómo __ hacerlo...
...oyó __ cómo __ se abría una puerta...
...ella escuchó __ cómo __ Bernard se dirigía...
...se quedó observando __ cómo __ la lluvia salpicaba...
...miraba __ cómo __ esperaba al autobús...
...viendo __ cómo __ venía su taxi...
...se fijó en __ cómo __ las señoras le miraban...
...empezó contando __ cómo __ la familia fue erróneamente informada...
_ 
Y ahí viene la demostración de que el cómo debe llevar aquí tilde: si lo que hay subrayado se puede sustituir, todo en bloque, por la palabra *ESO*, tendremos que escribir con tilde el cómo:

_...notó eso..
 ...ha sabido __ eso__
 ...oyó __eso__
 ...ella escuchó __eso__
 ...se quedó observando __eso__
 ...miraba __eso__
 ...viendo __eso__
 ...se fijó en __eso__
 ...empezó contando __eso

_Esta norma de sustitución vale, como en estos casos, para cuando el verbo que acompaña a cómo depende de otro verbo. No cuando es una pregunta directa, en donde no hay duda: siempre lleva tilde (_¿Cómo te has hecho esto?_)

En la gramática a estas proposiciones se les llama  interrogativas indirectas, que van dependiendo de verbos que significan _preguntar (preguntó/interrogó cómo habían llegado),_pero también verbos que significan _percibir _(_vio/ escuchó __cómo habían llegado), saber, comprender, hablar, contar...  _y todos los verbos que admitan la sustitución del pronombre _eso_ como más arriba hemos visto.

Saludos, espero haber aclarado algo el tema.


----------



## Rosa_mcg

Bueno,
parece ser que el veredicto va a ser a favor de la tilde, ¿no? Creo que después del inciso gramatical aportado por belemin ya no hay duda que valga .
Os lo agradezco mucho, me habéis salvado de cometer todas esas faltas en mi trabajo.
Muchas gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## heidita

El de Belemin me parece el más convincente,desde luego, pero no veo la interrogación por ningún lado. A ver si busco algo más. Realmente hubiera puesto tus frases sin tilde. 

¿Dónde estará Lazarus?


----------



## Rosa_mcg

¿Sí? Pues ya lo he cambiado, espero no tener que volver a cambiarlo jeje.
De todas formas todas las sugerencias son bienbvenidas por mi parte.
Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Yo estoy totalmente convencido de que son con tilde, lo del sentido interrogativo es poco fiable, porque la distinción es más gramatical que semántica. Pero incluso al hablar se márca más el acento en "cómo" que en "como", y las frases que has pueston piden un acento (prosódico) en "cómo" a gritos


----------



## solysombra

Saludos, espero haber aclarado algo el tema.[/quote]

Muchas gracias, belemin, lo aclaraste muy bien. Muchas veces estoy convencida de algo, pero me falta la base teórica para defenderlo y termino inventando mis propias reglas. Gracias otra vez.


----------



## Eroldan

Existe un regla gramatical que nos dice: Las palabras llanas (con acento en la penúltima silaba) llevan tilde cuando acaban en consonante que no sea "n" o "s" y como excepción solo se acentuará la vocal debil en caso de diptongo, que no es el caso de "como".
Por lo que "como" jamás lleva tilde.
Un saludo.


----------



## Eroldan

Perdón por no acentuar "sílaba".
Un saludo


----------



## Maruja14

Rosa_mcg said:


> Hola a todos .
> No se si debo poner acento en la palabra "como" en los siguientes casos, que aunque no van entre interrogaciones, no se decir si tienen sentido interrogativo y así no se si ponerles la tilde o no:
> 
> ...notó como se ponía colorado...
> ...ha sabido como hacerlo...
> ...oyó como se abría una puerta...
> ...ella escuchó como Bernard se dirigía...
> ...se quedó observando como la lluvia salpicaba...
> ...miraba como esperaba al autobús...
> ...viendo como venía su taxi...
> ...se fijó en como las señoras le miraban...
> ...empezó contando como la familia fue erróneamente informada...
> 
> ¿Qué os parece? Estoy un poco confundida.
> Os agradecería mucho vuestra opinión.
> Saludos


 

Funciona como conjunción completiva equivalente a _que_ (→ que, 2.1), introduciendo oraciones subordinadas sustantivas de complemento directo. *Hoy solo es normal su empleo con los verbos de percepción ver y *_*oír*, _*y sus sinónimos*: _«Ya verás como no va a pasar nada»_ (ASantos_ Estanquera _[Esp. 1981]);_ «El día se inicia con una mañana helada, después llueve y hasta puede nevar, pero siempre observará como la luz del sol va aumentando» _(_Nacional_ [Ven.] 12.1.97); _«Oyó como se abría una puerta y vio entrar a un soldado»_ (Chamorro _Cruz_ [Esp. 1992]); _«Se escucha como varias voces empiezan a contestar a este último grito»_ (López _Vine_ [Méx. 1975]). Su uso con otros verbos resulta hoy algo forzado y, en su lugar, se prefiere la conjunción _que:_ en la actualidad no diríamos_ Me dijo como no podía pagarme,_ sino _Me dijo que no podía pagarme_. *Con este valor conjuntivo, como es átono y se escribe sin tilde*. No obstante, se hace a veces tónico por contaminación con el adverbio interrogativo de sentido modal _cómo_ (→ cómo), ya que, con verbos de percepción, como es el caso de _ver _y _oír,_ la noción de modo, aunque secundaria, está también presente en los enunciados; así, en la oración _Vio como los policías saltaban la valla,_ la percepción del hecho en sí [= vio que los policías saltaban la valla] es indisociable del modo en que se ejecuta la acción [= vio de qué modo los policías saltaban la valla]. *Pero a pesar de pronunciarse tónico, el como conjuntivo debe seguir escribiéndose sin tilde para diferenciarlo del adverbio interrogativo cómo*. Esta distinción es en algunos casos determinante a la hora de interpretar correctamente un enunciado: en _Ya verás como canta Juan_ se transmite al interlocutor la seguridad de que Juan va a cantar, mientras que en _Ya verás cómo canta Juan_ se pondera anticipadamente ante el interlocutor la forma de cantar de Juan_._

_Del DPD._

Yo creo que van todas sin acento. Creo que, al menos en las siguientes frases, el "como" es sustituible por que:

...notó como se ponía colorado...
...oyó como se abría una puerta...
...ella escuchó como Bernard se dirigía...
...viendo como venía su taxi...
...se fijó en como las señoras le miraban...
...empezó contando como la familia fue erróneamente informada

En estas otras, tengo más dudas, pero yo también las pondría sin acento:

...se quedó observando como la lluvia salpicaba...
...miraba como esperaba al autobús...
...ha sabido como hacerlo...


----------



## solysombra

Maruja... Estábamos tan tranquilos...


----------



## belemin

Eroldan said:


> Existe un regla gramatical que nos dice: Las palabras llanas (con acento en la penúltima silaba) llevan tilde cuando acaban en consonante que no sea "n" o "s" y como excepción solo se acentuará la vocal debil en caso de diptongo, que no es el caso de "como".
> Por lo que "como" jamás lleva tilde.
> Un saludo.



Eroldan: no deberías dar consejos si no conoces la teoría.
Aquí no valen las reglas ortográficas. Existe el cómo interrogativo, con tilde, por supuesto. Es lo que se llama "tilde diacrítica" para diferenciarlo del otro "como" sin tilde. Existen los dos.


----------



## belemin

Maruja: te equivocas al interpretar los cómo de los ejemplos sin tilde: TODOS llevan tilde.
Incluso los ejemplos que anotas llevan tilde, al ser pronombres interrogativos 
(_observará* cómo* la luz del sol va aumentando» _(_Nacional_ [Ven.] 12.1.97); _«Oyó* cómo* se abría una puerta y vio entrar a un soldado).
_No sé cómo interpretas las fuentes y es una barbaridad si esos ejemplos de un periódico venezolano aparecen así, sin tilde.
No confundáis al personal si no estáis seguros, please.


----------



## solysombra

belemin said:


> Maruja: te equivocas al interpretar los cómo de los ejemplos sin tilde: TODOS llevan tilde.
> Incluso los ejemplos que anotas llevan tilde, al ser pronombres interrogativos
> (_observará* cómo* la luz del sol va aumentando» _(_Nacional_ [Ven.] 12.1.97); _«Oyó* cómo* se abría una puerta y vio entrar a un soldado)._
> No sé cómo interpretas las fuentes y es una barbaridad si esos ejemplos de un periódico venezolano aparecen así, sin tilde.
> No confundáis al personal si no estáis seguros, please.


 
¡Bien, belemin! ¡Adelante! Contigo hasta el final.


----------



## Maruja14

belemin said:


> Maruja: te equivocas al interpretar los cómo de los ejemplos sin tilde: TODOS llevan tilde.
> Incluso los ejemplos que anotas llevan tilde, al ser pronombres interrogativos
> (_observará* cómo* la luz del sol va aumentando» _(_Nacional_ [Ven.] 12.1.97); _«Oyó* cómo* se abría una puerta y vio entrar a un soldado)._
> No sé cómo interpretas las fuentes y es una barbaridad si esos ejemplos de un periódico venezolano aparecen así, sin tilde.
> No confundáis al personal si no estáis seguros, *por favor* (foro sólo español).


 
La verdad es que yo no interpreto nada, he puesto un artículo que he encontrado en el DPD, lleno de ejemplos realmente parecidos a los que nos proponían el este hilo:

_«Ya verás como no va a pasar nada»_ (ASantos_ Estanquera _[Esp. 1981]);
_«El día se inicia con una mañana helada, después llueve y hasta puede nevar, pero siempre observará como la luz del sol va aumentando» _(_Nacional_ [Ven.] 12.1.97);
_«Oyó como se abría una puerta y vio entrar a un soldado»_ (Chamorro _Cruz_ [Esp. 1992]); 
_«Se escucha como varias voces empiezan a contestar a este último grito»_ (López _Vine_ [Méx. 1975]). 
_Vio como los policías saltaban la valla_

La verdad es que nunca se me ocurriría llevar la contraria a lo que dice la RAE en estos temas.

Y te diría lo mismo, creo que es necesario intentar no confurdir al personal. Yo sólo he puesto aquí lo que dice el DPD. Si es una barbaridad o no, yo no entro a discutirlo, quizá deberías escribir a la academia para que corrijan tales barbaridades.


----------



## ieracub

¿No estamos, acaso, frente a un caso de ambigüedad semántica? No se les olvide que el acento diacrítico sirve, precisamente, para deshacer la ambigüedad.

En mi interpretación del DPD que transcribió Maruja, "notó como se ponía colorado", _como_ puede o no llevar tilde, dependiendo de lo que se quiera expresar:

Con valor conjuntivo (equivalente a que, sirve para unir el verbo notar con "lo notado") :

notó como se ponía colorado -> Notó que se ponía colorado.

Con valor adverbial interrogativo:

notó cómo se ponía colorado -> Notó *la forma* de ponerse colorado.

Saludos.


----------



## Maruja14

ieracub said:


> ¿No estamos, acaso, frente a un caso de ambigüedad semántica? No se les olvide que el acento diacrítico sirve, precisamente, para deshacer la ambigüedad.
> 
> En mi interpretación del DPD que transcribió Maruja, "notó como se ponía colorado", _como_ puede o no llevar tilde, dependiendo de lo que se quiera expresar:
> 
> Con valor conjuntivo (equivalente a que, sirve para unir el verbo notar con "lo notado") :
> 
> notó como se ponía colorado -> Notó que se ponía colorado.
> 
> Con valor adverbial interrogativo:
> 
> noto cómo se ponía colorado -> Notó *la forma* de ponerse colorado.
> 
> Saludos.


 
De acuerdo totalmente. De hecho en la última parte del artículo, eso es exactamente lo que dice:

*



Pero a pesar de pronunciarse tónico, el como conjuntivo debe seguir escribiéndose sin tilde para diferenciarlo del adverbio interrogativo cómo. Esta distinción es en algunos casos determinante a la hora de interpretar correctamente un enunciado: en Ya verás como canta Juan se transmite al interlocutor la seguridad de que Juan va a cantar, mientras que en Ya verás cómo canta Juan se pondera anticipadamente ante el interlocutor la forma de cantar de Juan.

Click to expand...

* 
Así que lo mejor sería saber qué es lo que quiere expresar Rosa con sus ejemplos. Y, según esto, decidir si ponerle o no la tilde.


----------



## Rosa_mcg

solysombra said:


> Maruja... Estábamos tan tranquilos...


Jajaja   , si ¿verdad? Parecía que ya estaba solucionado y ahora... esta super teoría. La verdad es que he estado leyendo los enlaces y todo tiene sentido. Aunque ya no sé que pensar jeje, cuando creo estar convencida de algo me tengo que reconvencer . De todas formas tu fuente de Maruja14 es bastante fidedigna (_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005. Real Academia Española). _De lo que he leído deduzco lo mismo que tú. En algún caso es un leve matiz semántico el que decide si lleva tilde o no, pero no lo considero relevante. La verdad es que me atrevería a decir que es verdad que no llevan tilde...
De cualquier manera también he tenido en cuenta la posibilidad de sustituir por "que", que queda más natural al fin y al cabo. Así que los que me han quedado los dejo sin tilde. Es cierto que a lo mejor los ejemplos que he puesto han sido un poco escuetos, pero a grandes rasgos se entienden la situaciones y creo que más contexto no daría más información a este respecto.
Referente a la RAE, decir que a veces dicen cosas que son barbaridades, pero aunque tengan detractores (yo misma suelo no estar de acuerdo), lo cierto es que son una autoridad en lengua española y si ellos lo dicen es normativo, y si es normativo...mi "profe" no me lo puede poner como falta por más que le pese la RAE (digo yo...).
(Es cierto tengo un gran problema de indecisión, desgraciadamente en todos los aspectos  siempre voy de acá para allá).
Os agradezco mucho todas vuestras teorías y esfuerzos. Y todo lo que venga a continuación...también será bien recibido.
Es agradable poder conversar sobre estas dudas.
Saludos .


----------



## Eroldan

Belemin tiene razón, la regla gramatical general es la que expuesto, pero las excepciones son cuando el "como" se utiliza el frases interrogativas o admirativas en las que va con tilde.
Espada envainada.
Un saludo


----------



## Eroldan

Cuidado Rosa_mcg  me parece que la misma regla del como sirve para el que.
Un saludo


----------



## solysombra

Rosa_mcg said:


> Jajaja   , si ¿verdad? Parecía que ya estaba solucionado y ahora... esta super teoría. La verdad es que he estado leyendo los enlaces y todo tiene sentido. Aunque ya no sé que pensar jeje, cuando creo estar convencida de algo me tengo que reconvencer . De todas formas tu fuente de Maruja14 es bastante fidedigna (_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005. Real Academia Española). _De lo que he leído deduzco lo mismo que tú. En algún caso es un leve matiz semántico el que decide si lleva tilde o no, pero no lo considero relevante. La verdad es que me atrevería a decir que es verdad que no llevan tilde...
> De cualquier manera también he tenido en cuenta la posibilidad de sustituir por "que", que queda más natural al fin y al cabo. Así que los que me han quedado los dejo sin tilde. Es cierto que a lo mejor los ejemplos que he puesto han sido un poco escuetos, pero a grandes rasgos se entienden la situaciones y creo que más contexto no daría más información a este respecto.
> Referente a la RAE, decir que a veces dicen cosas que son barbaridades, pero aunque tengan detractores (yo misma suelo no estar de acuerdo), lo cierto es que son una autoridad en lengua española y si ellos lo dicen es normativo, y si es normativo...mi "profe" no me lo puede poner como falta por más que le pese la RAE (digo yo...).
> (Es cierto tengo un gran problema de indecisión, desgraciadamente en todos los aspectos  siempre voy de acá para allá).
> Os agradezco mucho todas vuestras teorías y esfuerzos. Y todo lo que venga a continuación...también será bien recibido.
> Es agradable poder conversar sobre estas dudas.
> Saludos .


 
Rosa, creo que el problema se ha simplificado ahora. Si todos los ejemplos que diste son para tu profe, trata de averiguar por todos los medios de qué (con tilde) bando está tu profe, y lo escribes todo como a tu profe le gusta...
Yo, por mi parte, me quedo con lo mío. Aunque a veces el diccionario de dudas se convierte en diccionario creador de dudas...
Ha sido un placer.


----------



## Rosa_mcg

No, no me malinterpretes, lo que le guste a mi "profe" de traducción literaria es importante, pero no porque sea mi "profe" y me vaya a corregir la traducción de una novela al castellano; sino porque se ha dedicado a ello durante mucho tiempo y es un conocedor de la lengua.
De todas formas cuando tenga los resultados os lo haré saber y creo que con la opinión de una persona que lleva 20 años traduciendo novelas al castellano para diferentes editoriales, será suficiente.
Muchas gracias por dedicarle vuestro tiempo a mi pregunta. Me habéis ayudado mucho .
Si seguís teniendo sugerencias seguirán siendo bien recibidas.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## ieracub

¿Qué tal si ponemos un ejemplo con contexto para ver si queda más clara la diferencia? Aquí va:

- Creo que Juan no se va a atrever a cantar.
- No lo creas. Juan no es nada de tímido.
- No, no se va a atrever.
- Traquila. Ya verás *como *lo hace.

(Ya verás que sí lo va a hacer)

- No me has dicho si Juan canta bien o mal.
- Es una sorpresa, ya verás.
- Pero dime, ¿Lo hace bien o mal? ¿Desafina?
- Traquila. Ya verás *cómo* lo hace.

(Ya verás la manera de hacerlo)

Yo me despido por hoy. Así que cualquier objeción que tengan no la voy a poder responder por algunas horas....

Saludos.


----------



## solysombra

Rosa_mcg said:


> No, no me malinterpretes, lo que le guste a mi "profe" de traducción literaria es importante, pero no porque sea mi "profe" y me vaya a corregir la traducción de una novela al castellano; sino porque se ha dedicado a ello durante mucho tiempo y es un conocedor de la lengua.
> De todas formas cuando tenga los resultados os lo haré saber y creo que con la opinión de una persona que lleva 20 años traduciendo novelas al castellano para diferentes editoriales, será suficiente.
> Muchas gracias por dedicarle vuestro tiempo a mi pregunta. Me habéis ayudado mucho .
> Si seguís teniendo sugerencias seguirán siendo bien recibidas.
> Saludos y gracias.


 
Ahora, sin bromas, de verdad me gustaría que nos cuentes el resultado.
¡Suerte!


----------



## Rosa_mcg

Gracias por tus ejemplos ieracub. Creo que ahora esa parte referida a la semántica está totalmente clara.
Solysombra, espero que me den pronto los resultados. El lunes lo entrego y tardará al menos un par de semanas en devolverlo. Os prometo que con lo que sea diré lo que ha puesto y si tengo alguna duda intentaré obtener también su opinión. Además pondré más contexto a ver si eso aclara más las cosas.
Gracias por desearme suerte, creo que voy a necesitar una poca porque no creo que la traducción que he hecho sea una maravilla, jeje.
Otra vez gracias por vuestra atención, y en serio que es agradable poder contar con gente como vosotros dispuestos a ofrecer sus opiniones y sugerencias .
Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

No sé por qué habéis tomado tan poco en serio a *Maruja*, que parece ser la única que ha consultado el DPD.

Es bastante difícil distinguir estas palabras (si lo comparamos con que/qué, por ejemplo), porque en algunos casos su uso puede ser muy ambiguo, y se puede escribir sin tilde a veces pese a ser tónica. En algunas frases no está claro si funciona como enlace entre partes de la oración ("como") o como adverbio interrogativo de modo ("cómo" tónico) para expresar la manera en la que algo ocurre. Creo que *ieracub* lo ha expuesto también de un modo bastante juicioso.

Del DPD: ...; pero _siempre observará como la luz del sol va aumentando_
Del este hilo: _...se quedó observando como la lluvia salpicaba...

_Del DPD: *Oyó *_como se abría una puerta y vio entrar a un soldado_
Del hilo: *Oyó *_como se abría una puerta...
ella _*escuchó *_como Bernard se dirigía..._

Cualquiera de las frases se puede interpretar como:
Oyó que      se abría una puerta (sin que interese la manera en que se abría)
Oyó la      manera en la que se abría una puerta (si esta se abre de un modo que llama      la atención)
Sin embargo, ¿se puede oír la manera en la que se abre una puerta (2ª interpretación) sin oír que la puerta se abre (1ª interpretación)? He aquí el problema:

El DPD advierte sobre este doble uso en subordinadas de complemento directo con verbos de percepción como *oír* y *ver*, y sus sinónimos, porque a veces es imposible percibir que algo ocurre (ver como ocurre) sin percibir la manera en la que ocurre (cómo ocurre), y dice claramente que con este tipo de verbos *«a pesar de pronunciarse tónico, el como conjuntivo debe seguir escribiéndose sin tilde para diferenciarlo del adverbio interrogativo cómo*_._*»*.

Pero claro, hay veces en las que sí interesa matizar. Veamos los ejemplos de maruja:

...se quedó observando como la lluvia salpicaba...
...miraba como esperaba al autobús...
...ha sabido c*ó*mo hacerlo...

El verbo observar también significa "darse cuenta", y usado como tal, yo sí le pondría la tilde. Aquí podría entenderse -quizá- que uno se estaba dando cuenta (después de terminar un doctorado en Física) de que la lluvia salpicaba al caer, por tonto que suene. Puede que la tilde no estuviera de más aquí.

La segunda parece tener poco sentido si se considera el "como" como conjunción, pero siguiendo el precepto del DPD... 

La tercera sería sencillamente agramatical si el "como" fuera una conjunción (ha sabido que hacerlo  ); sólo se puede interpretar como adverbio de modo. Habría podido darse la duda, quizá, si la frase hubiera sido "ha sabido que lo hacía", pero no en este caso.



Jellby said:


> Uno de los ejemplos que da el DPD para "cómo" es: "Me encanta cómo escribes", que creo que exactamente lo mismo que "Me gusta cómo eres". Creo que precisamente cuando puede sustituirse por "la manera de" es cuando lleva acento, cuando no lo lleva hay que sustituirlo por "*a* la manera de", "*de* la manera de"...


No es exactamente lo mismo: "cómo escribes" es el sujeto de la oración, no el complemento directo.

En cualquier caso, no me parece tan mal -personalmente- que se use la tilde estos ejemplos, pero entiendo que "como" se puede usar como conjunción exactamente como "que" en complementos directos, y que la RAE inisista en que no se use la tilde si no puede darse una interpretación sin la otra. Sin embargo, la tilde sí debe usarse si existe la posibilidad de dos interpretaciones completamente distintas entre la frase con conjunción y la frase con adverbo. Sentido común.

Vale.


----------



## Maruja14

lazarus1907 said:


> No sé por qué habéis tomado tan poco en serio a *Maruja*, que parece ser la única que ha consultado el DPD.


 
Gracias por la parte que me toca, siempre es un halago viniendo de ti. 



lazarus1907 said:


> Pero claro, hay veces en las que sí interesa matizar. Veamos los ejemplos de maruja:
> 
> ...se quedó observando como la lluvia salpicaba...
> ...miraba como esperaba al autobús...
> ...ha sabido c*ó*mo hacerlo...


 
Estas frases son las que he dejado apartadas de las demás, por no tener nada claro el asunto. Gracias por despejar mis dudas.


----------



## solysombra

lazarus1907 said:


> No sé por qué habéis tomado tan poco en serio a *Maruja*, que parece ser la única que ha consultado el DPD.
> 
> Maruja, no es que no te haya tomado en serio, me resultaba difícil renunciar a lo que aparentemente tenía tan claro.


----------



## Jellby

Maruja14 said:


> _Vio como los policías saltaban la valla,_ la percepción del hecho en sí [= vio que los policías saltaban la valla] es indisociable del modo en que se ejecuta la acción [= vio de qué modo los policías saltaban la valla]. *Pero a pesar de pronunciarse tónico, el como conjuntivo debe seguir escribiéndose sin tilde para diferenciarlo del adverbio interrogativo cómo*.



Vaya, reconozco que esta última puntualización no la conocía (miré por encima el articulo de "como", pero no vi esa parte), y me ha sorprendido aunque, como dice lazarus, es comprensible. Esto echa por tierra una gran parte de mis esquemas, ya no me puedo fiar de la pronunciación  En fin, tendré que tener más cuidado a partir de ahora.


----------



## vaderetro

Os estaría muy agradecidos si me aclararais esta duda. ¿En la siguiente frase, «como» debería acentuarse o no, y por qué?

Enrique sintió como la luz que aquel extraño ser emitía les cubría.

Gracias.


----------



## SpiceMan

No porque no tiene ningún sentido interrogativo.

Enrique quedó tan desorientado, que no sabía cómo volver a su casa.

Si se puede reemplazar por "de qué manera", es con acento.
Si no se puede, no.

No sé cómo decírselo. => No sé de qué manera decírselo.
Me miró como si fuera tonto =>  Me miró de que manera si fuera tonto.


----------



## raincloud

Err... pero es que de hecho sí  puede sustituirse por "de qué manera", no?

Enrique sintió como la luz de aquel extraño ser les cubría  Enrique sintió de qué manera la luz de aquel extraño ser les cubría.

La frase queda un poco fea así, pero no pierde su sentido gramatical.


----------



## vaderetro

¿Qué sintió Enrique? Como la luz de aquel extraño ser les cubría.

¿De qué manera sintió Enrique la luz? A saber.

Es decir si cambiamos el «como» por un «que» la frase sigue teniendo el mismo significado: Enrique sintió que la luz de aquel extraño ser les cubría.
Que Enrique sintiera la forma en que la luz le cubría no carece de todo sentido pero resulta bastante rebuscado ¿no? Es decir, lo más lógico es pensar que la frase hace referencia a lo que Enrique sintió y no a cómo sintió la luz.


----------



## lazarus1907

Estoy de acuerdo con vederetro.
No se acentúa porque, aunque sea tónico, es una conjunción y funciona más o menos igual que 'que': Sintió que la luz... Solo se escribe con tilde cuando es claramente un adverbio interrogativo y la sustitución por "que" cambia el sentido de la frase.


----------



## raincloud

Buff... pues yo sigo sin aclararme. Qué cabezón soy

A mi entender, si utilizas un "como" estás hablando del modo en que sintió la luz; evidentemente nadie sabe de qué manera la sintió, si no me equivoco es un recurso estilístico para dar más intensidad a la frase.

En cambio, si te limitas a decir que "Enrique sintió que la luz de aquel extraño le cubría", pues utilizas el "que" en lugar del "como". De hecho, diría que sustituirlo por un "que" sí cambia el significado de la frase, puesto que no es lo mismo decir "siento que me están tocando" a decir "siento cómo (o de qué manera) me están tocando". La segunda tiene un énfasis del que carece la primera.

Editando: En realidad, lazarus1907, no es una conjunción sino un advervio de manera que introduce una subordinada con función de complemento circunstancial (de manera, evidentemente). Esta expresión, como ya he dicho, no describe de qué modo sintió la luz sino que se limita a decir que la sintió de un modo concreto (no especificado) para dar más énfasis a la frase. Al menos eso creo yo. Quizá el quid de la cuestión es el valor gramatical que le déis a esa subordinada: si la consideráis un complemento directo (¿Qué sintió Enrique?), entonces puede sustituirse por un que.


----------



## Jellby

DPD, entrada "como", apartado 2d:

Funciona como conjunción completiva equivalente a _que_, introduciendo oraciones subordinadas sustantivas de complemento directo. Hoy solo es normal su empleo con los verbos de percepción _ver_ y _oír_, y sus sinónimos: «_Ya verás como no va a pasar nada_»; «_El día se inicia con una mañana helada, después llueve y hasta puede nevar, pero siempre observará como la luz del sol va aumentando_»; «_Oyó como se abría una puerta y vio entrar a un soldado_»; «_Se escucha como varias voces empiezan a contestar a este último grito_». Su uso con otros verbos resulta hoy algo forzado y, en su lugar, se prefiere la conjunción _que_: en la actualidad no diríamos _Me dijo como no podía pagarme_, sino _Me dijo que no podía pagarme_. Con este valor conjuntivo, _como_ es átono y se escribe sin tilde. No obstante, se hace a veces tónico por contaminación con el adverbio interrogativo de sentido modal _cómo_, ya que, con verbos de percepción, como es el caso de _ver_ y _oír_, la noción de modo, aunque secundaria, está también presente en los enunciados; así, en la oración _Vio como los policías saltaban la valla_, la percepción del hecho en sí [= vio que los policías saltaban la valla] es indisociable del modo en que se ejecuta la acción [= vio de qué modo los policías saltaban la valla]. *Pero a pesar de pronunciarse tónico, el como conjuntivo debe seguir escribiéndose sin tilde* para diferenciarlo del adverbio interrogativo _cómo_. Esta distinción es en algunos casos determinante a la hora de interpretar correctamente un enunciado: en _Ya verás como canta Juan_ se transmite al interlocutor la seguridad de que Juan va a cantar, mientras que en _Ya verás cómo canta Juan_ se pondera anticipadamente ante el interlocutor la forma de cantar de Juan.


----------



## raincloud

La has clavado, Jellby. Andaba confundido por esa acepción modal que comenta la entrada, pero por lo que pone está claro que no lleva tilde.

Pues nada, Vaderetro, retiro lo dicho. A partir de ahora, sin acento


----------



## vaderetro

Y lo bien que nos lo hemos pasado, Raincloud


----------



## Bilma

No sé como conseguir ayuda.



¿_Como_ va con acento o sin acento?


Gracias


----------



## Guachipem

Con:

No sé cómo conseguir ayuda.


----------



## esedex

como = like
cómo = how


----------



## Bilma

Gracias...


----------



## .Jordi.

Todo depende de lo que quieres decir.
Los interrogativos y excalamativos _dónde_, _adónde_, _cómo_, _cuándo_, _qué_, _quién_, _cuál_ y _cuán_ llevan tilde. Y la llevan cuando van entre interrogaciones o exclamaciones, pues es entonces cuando son pronombres interrogativos y exclamativos. Pero cuando no sean exclamativos o interrogativos se escribirán sin tilde.

Entonces:
¿_Cómo dices_? pero _Como digo_.

La tilde diferencia así a los interrogativos y exclamativos de los pronombres con la misma forma pero no con el mismo sentido.

Salu2


----------



## Guachipem

> como = like
> cómo = how


 
No se me ocurría cómo explicar cuando lleva acento y cuando no, pero si sabes inglés tal vez así sepas distinguirlo. 

El "como" sin acento, se usa para indicar cómo es algo, por ejemplo:

Es negro como el carbón.


Pero no sé cómo explicar en qué momento usar "cómo". Casi siempre se usa en preguntas, directas o indirectas, no es necesario que lleven interrogación.


----------



## Forero

¿Se puede decir simplemente que lleva tilde cuando se puede enfatizar y no cuando se pronuncia átono?


----------



## hosec

Forero said:


> ¿Se puede decir simplemente que lleva tilde cuando se puede enfatizar y no cuando se pronuncia átono?


 


Hola, forero:

No es exactamente cuestión de "poner" énfasis, es que la entonación interrogativa viene marcada por una modulación de la voz que eleva el tono. Los interrogativos se pronuncian tónicos (aunque en algunos casos, "cómo" plantee dudas). El resto de los usos de esos pronombres y adverbios es átono.

Salud.


----------



## Argantonio

Hola a todos:
La verdad es que no lo tengo ahora muy claro, pero sin querer confundir mucho, yo diría que por norma, _como_ no se acentúa y sólo lo lleva cuando lo utilizas en una expresión de sorpresa _¡ Cómo !_ o cuando vas a preguntar ¿ Cómo estás ? ¿ Cómo ir ?.
En este caso estás preguntando: No sé cómo conseguir ayuda. Luego sí llevaría. 
Pero tengo dudas ahora con otra frase, ¿ cómo sería ?:
 ¿ _Como_ _qué_ ? o ¿_Cómo_ _qué_?
Depende del contexto, ¿no?


----------



## Mate

Argantonio said:


> Hola a todos:
> La verdad es que no lo tengo ahora muy claro, pero sin querer confundir mucho, yo diría que por norma, _como_ no se acentúa y sólo lo lleva cuando lo utilizas en una expresión de sorpresa _¡ Cómo !_ o cuando vas a preguntar ¿ Cómo estás ? ¿ Cómo ir ?.
> En este caso estás preguntando: No sé cómo conseguir ayuda. Luego sí llevaría.
> Pero tengo dudas ahora con otra frase, ¿ cómo sería ?:
> ¿ _Como_ _qué_ ? o ¿_Cómo_ _qué_?
> Depende del contexto, ¿no?


Como nadie contesta, intentaré hacerlo con un par de ejemplos.

"¿Cómo que no?" En este caso _cómo_ lleva tilde y _que_ no lleva tilde .
"¿Como qué cosa, por ejemplo? En este otro, es a la inversa.

Pero lo digo por pura intuición, ya que olvidé la regla gramatical. 

Saludos - Mate


----------



## esedex

Mateamargo said:


> Como nadie contesta, intentaré hacerlo con un par de ejemplos.
> 
> "¿Cómo que no?" En este caso _cómo_ lleva tilde y _que_ no lleva tilde .
> "¿Como qué cosa, por ejemplo? En este otro, es a la inversa.
> 
> Pero lo digo por pura intuición, ya que olvidé la regla gramatical.
> 
> Saludos - Mate



A mí me parece que Mateamargo lo hace correcto. Es cierto, muchas veces uno utiliza la puntuación y acentuación más por instinto que por seguir la regla. De todos modos, yo insisto que una buena manera de entenderlo es compararlo con los equivalentes en inglés: como (sin) = like ; una comparación / cómo (con) = how ; todo lo que han dicho antes.


----------



## Forero

Tengo dos problemas con esta regla:

1. ¿Cómo se puede aprender la diferencia inglesa si no se la conoce bien todavía?
2. El inglés aveces no sigue la regla:

I want to do it how he does it. = Quiero hacerlo como lo hace él.

Aquí se puede usar _how_ por _como_ (sin) para no decir "de una manera similar" (like, que tiene los dos sentidos) ni "mientras" (as, que también es ambiguo) sino "de la _misma_ manera" (how, no ambiguo).


----------



## Ferore

¿Cuál de las dos frases es entonces la correcta?:

1- Quiero saber como se hace

2- Quiero saber cómo se hace

 Saludos


----------



## Maruja14

Ferore said:


> ¿Cuál de las dos frases es entonces la correcta?:
> 
> 1- Quiero saber como se hace
> 
> 2- Quiero saber cómo se hace
> 
> Saludos


 
La segunda. Es una pregunta indirecta, así que "cómo" debe ir acentuado.


----------



## aceituna

La verdad es que yo las habría escrito todas con tilde, pero después de leer a Maruja14, ahora sólo sé que no sé nada...


----------



## Maruja14

aceituna said:


> La verdad es que yo las habría escrito todas con tilde, pero después de leer a Maruja14, ahora sólo sé que no sé nada...


 
La verdad es que yo también he conseguido liarme a mí misma. He releído el hilo éste olvidado y alucino de la claridad de ideas que tenía hace unos meses.


----------



## jeen

hola a todos,
he consultado al diccionario de RAE y alli no habia tilde en "como"... Es curioso no? pero yo tambien pienso que hay que poner la tilde en todas las oraciones...
y a lo mejor es mejor leer la frase entera en el contexto...
(ay y perdonad por las tildes que no he puesto es que no se como (con tilde) ponerlas...)


----------



## riuryK

Rosa_mcg said:


> Hola a todos .
> No se si debo poner acento en la palabra "como" en los siguientes casos, que aunque no van entre interrogaciones, no se decir si tienen sentido interrogativo y así no se si ponerles la tilde o no:
> 
> ...notó como se ponía colorado...
> ...ha sabido como hacerlo...
> ...oyó como se abría una puerta...
> ...ella escuchó como Bernard se dirigía...
> ...se quedó observando como la lluvia salpicaba...
> ...miraba como esperaba al autobús...
> ...viendo como venía su taxi...
> ...se fijó en como las señoras le miraban...
> ...empezó contando como la familia fue erróneamente informada...
> 
> ¿Qué os parece? Estoy un poco confundida.
> Os agradecería mucho vuestra opinión.
> Saludos


 
Como norma (casi) general, siempre que no se trate de una interrogación, puedes decir "cómo" si puedes sustituirlo por "*el modo en que/el modo en el que/el modo en el cuál...*", etc.; se usa "como" si tiene sentido al sustituirlo por "*igual que/al igual que*".

Por ejemplo:

"...notó *cómo* se ponía colorado..."
"notó IGUAL QUE se ponía colorado" no tiene sentido. Sin embargo...
"notó EL MODO EN QUE se ponía colorado" sí lo tiene.

Igualmente:

"soy rápido *como* el viento"
"soy rápido EL MODO EN QUE el viento" aquí no quiere decir nada pero...
"soy rápido IGUAL QUE el viento" sí que se entiende.

Espero haberos ayudado. A mí ayuda pensar así.


----------



## Maruja14

riuryK said:


> "...notó *cómo* se ponía colorado..."
> "notó IGUAL QUE se ponía colorado" no tiene sentido. Sin embargo...
> "notó EL MODO EN QUE se ponía colorado" sí lo tiene.


 
No sé si has releído el hilo entero. En este caso puedes decir:

"Noto que se ponía colorado", con lo cual no llevaría tilde.


----------



## riuryK

Maruja14 said:


> No sé si has releído el hilo entero. En este caso puedes decir:
> 
> "Noto que se ponía colorado", con lo cual no llevaría tilde.


 
Claro que lo he leído. El título del post es "como/cómo" y tú ahora sales con un ejemplo diciendo que "que" no lleva tilde... ¿has leído el post tú?

Salu2.


----------



## Antpax

riuryK said:


> Claro que lo he leído. El título del post es "como/cómo" y tú ahora sales con un ejemplo diciendo que "que" no lleva tilde... ¿has leído el post tú?
> 
> Salu2.


 
Hola Riurk:

Creo que lo que quiere decir Maruja es que el "como" no se sustituye por "el modo que" si no que se sustituye simplemente por "que", por lo que el "como" no debería llevar tilde. Yo también creo lo mismo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

riuryK, vuelve a leer el post #18...


----------



## riuryK

aceituna said:


> riuryK, vuelve a leer el post #18...


Ya lo he leído y lamento disentir pero allá donde puedas sustiuir el "como" por "EL MODO EN QUE" va con acento. De esto estoy seguro. 

Ahora bien, si me preguntas por el nombre, por la regla, que si conjunción no sé qué... pues ni idea pero te aseguro que en todas las frases publicadas originalmente en este post, "CÓMO" lleva acento.

"*COMO* te dije ayer, verás *CÓMO* todo se arregla"
"Me gusta *CÓMO* vistes, *COMO* una reina".

No sé si servirá de aclaración. Salu2 y buen finde.


----------



## Jellby

riuryK said:


> Ya lo he leído y lamento disentir pero allá donde puedas sustiuir el "como" por "EL MODO EN QUE" va con acento. De esto estoy seguro.



Pues lee lo que dice el DPD, el "como" también puede usarse como conjunción equivalente (más o menos) a "que", y en ese caso, a pesar de ser tónica, se escribe sin acento.

Ya veras *como* canta Juan -> ya verás que canta Juan, te aseguro que va a cantar.
Ya verás *cómo* canta Juan -> ya verás de qué manera canta Juan, te aseguro que canta muy bien.

En otros casos puede no estar tan clara la distinción semántica, pero la norma (según el DPD) es que este "como", cuando se puede sustituir por "que", no lleva acento.


----------



## riuryK

Creo, sinceramente, que estamos discutiendo de cosas distintas. Yo estoy hablando del cómo/como, cuando se pueden sustituir por "LA FORMA EN QUE/IGUAL QUE" y tú estás hablando del "CÓMO/COMO" cuando pueden sustituirse por "QUÉ/QUE". Ambos puntos de vista me parecen correctos. El caso es que discutimos cada uno por su lado, jeje.

Un saludo.


----------



## Maruja14

riuryK said:


> Claro que lo he leído. El título del post es "como/cómo" y tú ahora sales con un ejemplo diciendo que "que" no lleva tilde... ¿has leído el post tú?
> 
> Salu2.


 


Antpax said:


> Hola Riurk:
> 
> Creo que lo que quiere decir Maruja es que el "como" no se sustituye por "el modo que" si no que se sustituye simplemente por "que", por lo que el "como" no debería llevar tilde. Yo también creo lo mismo.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Exactamente, eso es lo que quiero decir. Después de todo el hilo no me ha parecido necesario dar más explicaciones.

Riurk, lamento haber sido tan parca en palabras, todos los que trabajamos en este hilo desde septiembre sabemos de lo que estamos hablando y está ampliamente discutido. Este hilo lo han resucitado ahora por lo que no sé si te has dado cuenta de que tu misma respuesta ya la habían dicho antes y, muchos de nosotros, hemos tenido que reprogramar nuestra mente al leer la gramática de la RAE.


----------



## Jellby

riuryK said:


> Creo, sinceramente, que estamos discutiendo de cosas distintas. Yo estoy hablando del cómo/como, cuando se pueden sustituir por "LA FORMA EN QUE/IGUAL QUE" y tú estás hablando del "CÓMO/COMO" cuando pueden sustituirse por "QUÉ/QUE". Ambos puntos de vista me parecen correctos. El caso es que discutimos cada uno por su lado, jeje.



Yo estoy discutiendo el cómo/como que se puede sustituir por "la forma en que"/"que", y en el caso en que se pueda sustituir por las dos cosas sin apenas cambio de significado, se escribe sin tilde.

Vuelvo a citar del DPD:

No obstante, se hace a veces tónico por contaminación con el adverbio interrogativo de sentido modal _cómo_, ya que, con verbos de percepción, como es el caso de _ver_ y _oír_, la noción de modo, aunque secundaria, está también presente en los enunciados; así, en la oración _Vio como los policías saltaban la valla_, la percepción del hecho en sí [= _vio que los policías saltaban la valla_] es indisociable del modo en que se ejecuta la acción [= _vio de qué modo los policías saltaban la valla_]. Pero a pesar de pronunciarse tónico, el _como_ conjuntivo debe seguir escribiéndose sin tilde para diferenciarlo del adverbio interrogativo _cómo_.


----------



## Diego Lopez

No me queda claro en este caso si hay una pregunta encubierta y por lo tanto no sé si acentuar. 

Sería interesante ver como/cómo reacciona.

gracias


----------



## beatrizg

Yo creo que se debe acentuar.


----------



## mjmuak

Sí, hay que acentuarlo.

Saludos


----------



## YaniraTfe

Hola:

¿Cómo reacciona?
Me pregunto cómo reacciona.
No sé cómo reacciona.
Es interesante ver cómo reacciona.
Será interesante ver cómo reacciona.
Sería interesante ver cómo reacciona.

Sí; "cómo" lleva tilde en estos casos.

Un saludo


----------



## Jellby

Si el "como" actúa más como conjunción (puede sustituirse por "que") entonces no se acentúa.

En este caso, si se sustituye quedaría "Sería interesante ver que reacciona", que es posible, pero no es exactamente lo que se quiere transmitir (supongo), así que sí debería ir con tilde.

El ejemplo que dan el DPD es:

Ya verás *como* canta Juan -> ya veras que canta Juan, transmite la seguridad de que va a cantar.
Ya verás *cómo* canta Juan -> ya verás de qué manera canta Juan, transmite una valoración sobre su forma de cantar.

Como digo, en este caso lo que es interesante es ver la manera en que reacciona, por lo que lleva acento.


----------



## Diego Lopez

"Como" va acentuado en este caso?

Le contó a Juan *como/cómo* se había separado de su marido.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Guachipem

Sí. No sé muy bien explicarte por qué, pero sí.


----------



## kuuis

la tilde en este de como quieras utilizarlo por ejemplo la primera sin tilde significa de como de hacer y el como con tilde es como de alimentarse bueno eso creo.
en el caso que dices es sin tilde


----------



## lamartus

> *3.2.2.* *Interrogativos y exclamativos.* Las palabras _adónde, cómo,_ _cuál, cuán, cuándo, cuánto, dónde,_ _qué _y _quién,_ que tienen valor interrogativo o exclamativo, son tónicas y llevan tilde diacrítica. Introducen enunciados directamente interrogativos o exclamativos: _¿Adónde vamos?; ¡Cómo te has puesto!; ¡Qué suerte ha tenido!; ¿De quién ha sido la idea?; _o bien oraciones interrogativas o exclamativas indirectas: _Pregúntales dónde está el ayuntamiento; No tenían qué comer; Imagínate cómo habrá crecido que no lo reconocí; Verá usted qué frío hace fuera_. *Además, pueden funcionar como sustantivos: Se propuso averiguar el cómo, el cuándo y el dónde de aquellos sucesos*. (→ adónde, cómo, cuál, cuán, cuándo, cuánto, dónde, qué, quién).
> Estas mismas palabras son átonas —salvo _cual,_ que es siempre tónico cuando va precedido de artículo— cuando funcionan como relativos o como conjunciones y, por consiguiente, se escriben sin tilde: _El lugar adonde vamos te gustará; Quien mal anda, mal acaba; El que lo sepa que lo diga._ (→ adonde, como, cual, cuan, cuando, cuanto, donde, que, quien).



Lo he tomado del Panhispánico de dudas (el subrayado es mío). Lleva tilde porque funciona como sustantivo.

Un saludo.


----------



## lamartus

kuuis said:


> el como con tilde es como de alimentarse bueno eso creo.
> en el caso que dices es sin tilde



¿Yo como? Llana acabada en vocal: NO lleva tilde (salvo en los casos a los que hace referencia el DPD).


----------



## aceituna

Lamartus, de acuerdo con que lleva tilde, pero yo no creo que actúe como un sustantivo, sino que es una interrogativa indirecta. Igual que el ejemplo que da el DPD: _Imagínate cómo habrá crecido que no lo reconocí._ 
Saludos


----------



## lamartus

aceituna said:


> Lamartus, de acuerdo con que lleva tilde, pero yo no creo que actúe como un sustantivo, sino que es una interrogativa indirecta. Igual que el ejemplo que da el DPD: _Imagínate cómo habrá crecido que no lo reconocí._
> Saludos



No sé, no soy experta. Seguro que tienes razón. Pero en lo que estamos de acuerdo es en que es necesaria la tilde.

Calurosos saludos del sur (¡qué fresquita debes estar! ¡qué envidia! )


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo en que se necesita el "cómo", que además no es conjugación de comer.


----------



## Betildus

kuuis said:


> la tilde en este de como quieras utilizarlo por ejemplo la primera sin tilde significa de como de hacer y el como con tilde es como de alimentarse bueno eso creo.
> en el caso que dices es sin tilde


 Yo como pan pero...sin "tilde" 



Diego Lopez said:


> "Como" va acentuado en este caso?
> 
> Le contó a Juan *como/cómo* se había separado de su marido.
> 
> Muchas gracias


Saludos

Editado para retirar enlace no operativo.
maidinbedlam (mod)


----------



## Malaia

Diego Lopez said:


> "Como" va acentuado en este caso?
> 
> Le contó a Juan *como/cómo* se había separado de su marido.
> 
> Muchas gracias


 ¡Por Dios lo que te han dicho! Atiende:
Como: conjunción ("Estoy como para que me metan en un psiquiatrico"; osea, estoy tan loco como para que me encierren en un manicomio)
Cómo: pregunta y exclamación. Ejemplo: "¿Cómo está usted?, ¡cómo! ¿ya estás aquí?
Como: primera persona del verbo "comer" Yo como todos los días.


----------



## heidita

aceituna said:


> es una interrogativa indirecta. Igual que el ejemplo que da el DPD: _Imagínate cómo habrá crecido que no lo reconocí._
> Saludos


 
Así es, siempre que sea interrogativa, ya directa, ya indirecta se usa con tilde.





Malaia said:


> ¡Por Dios lo que te han dicho! Atiende:






> Como:





> conjunción ("Estoy como para que me metan en un psiquiatrico"; osea, estoy tan loco como para que me encierren en un manicomio)





> Cómo: pregunta y exclamación. Ejemplo: "¿Cómo está usted?, ¡cómo! ¿ya estás aquí?
> Como: primera persona del verbo "comer" Yo como todos los días.


Curioso mensaje...que no contesta la pregunta.


----------



## Malaia

heidita said:


> Así es, siempre que sea interrogativa, ya directa, ya indirecta se usa con tilde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curioso mensaje...que no contesta la pregunta.


Naturalmente que está contestada y además argumentada. Te la simplifico: como sin tilde funciona: como conjunción y verbo
Y con tilde(cómo): para realizar preguntas e interjeciones, exclamaciones de asombro.


----------



## heidita

Malaia said:


> Y con tilde(cómo): para realizar preguntas directas e indirectas e interjeciones, exclamaciones de asombro.


 
Es importate añadir esto, Malaia. Para ti y para mí es muy simple, no tanto para un no nativo de español.


----------



## Malaia

heidita said:


> Es importate añadir esto, Malaia. Para ti y para mí es muy simple, no tanto para un no nativo de español.


Si queda alguien que no lo entienda que me lo diga y pongo todos los ejemplos que hagan falta.


----------



## Diego Lopez

Tomo la explicación de *Malaia*, pero a veces es dificil discriminar si se trata de una exclamación o pregunta:
Naturalmente que está contestada y además argumentada. Te la simplifico: como sin tilde funciona: como conjunción y verbo
Y con tilde(cómo): para realizar preguntas e interjeciones, exclamaciones de asombro.

Reparen en el siguiente ejemplo: va acentuado?

Se maravillaron de como/cómo parecían conocerse de toda la vida.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Ellouder

Sí, lleva.

No sé, yo lo veo bastante claro.


----------



## Namarne

Va acentuado, sí.


----------



## Argónida

Sí va acentuado, sin duda.


----------



## lamartus

Sí, yo también diría que va a acentuado.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Sí lo lleva.


----------



## seasonses

Hola a todos. 

Soy Domitila Barrio de Chungara. Vivo en Siglo XX, un centro minero en Bolivia. Mi marido trabaja en la mina. Tenemos una casita que es de la empresa. Es muy pequeña, una habitación de cuatro por seis metros. Les voy a contar *como* vivo.

¿La palabra en negrita debe tener acento o no? 

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A menos que se refiera a que no nos contará como muerta, en mi opinión debería llevar acento.


----------



## lamartus

ToñoTorreón said:


> A menos que se refiera a que no nos contará como muerta, en mi opinión debería llevar acento.



 Muy buena, Toño. Estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## fsabroso

seasonses said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Soy Domitila Barrio de Chungara. Vivo en Siglo XX, un centro minero en Bolivia. Mi marido trabaja en la mina. Tenemos una casita que es de la empresa. Es muy pequeña, una habitación de cuatro por seis metros. Les voy a contar *como* vivo.
> 
> ¿La palabra en negrita debe tener acento o no?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


Hola Seasonses:

Del DRAE (Diccionario de la Real Academia Española)


> *como*. Palabra átona que, como tal, debe escribirse sin tilde, a diferencia del adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo _cómo_ (→ cómo). Puede funcionar como adverbio, como conjunción y como preposición
> 
> Mas información sobre el uso de "como/cómo" en este enlace:
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/
> Solo incluye la palabra "*como*" en la casilla de búsqueda.


----------



## Namarne

En mi opinión, en la frase de *seasonses*, el *como *no es átono, sin tónico (*cómo*).


----------



## aguachirli

Estoy de acuerdo con Namarne: en este caso es tónico y, por lo tanto, debe llevar tilde.


----------



## Silvia10975

Añado mi duda: en la frase de Seasones el "como" no me parece ni interrogativo indirecto, ni exclamativo indirecto. Entonces ¿por qué debería llevar tilde?


----------



## Namarne

s10975 said:


> Añado mi duda: en la frase de Seasones el "como" no me parece ni interrogativo indirecto, ni exclamativo indirecto. Entonces ¿por qué debería llevar tilde?


Buena pregunta, que demuestra que no sólo los "cómo" interrogativos indirectos o exclamativos indirectos deben llevar tilde. 
(De verdad, yo no veo átono ese "como", lo siento.)


----------



## sigjak

s10975 said:


> Añado mi duda: en la frase de Seasones el "como" no me parece ni interrogativo indirecto, ni exclamativo indirecto. Entonces ¿por qué debería llevar tilde?


 
Como yo lo veo, se trata de una *interrogativa indirecta*:

¿*Cómo* vives?
Me preguntas *cómo* vivo (porque no sabes *cómo* vivo).
Te voy a contar *cómo* vivo.

Un saludo.


----------



## lamartus

Namarne said:


> Buena pregunta, que demuestra que no sólo los "cómo" interrogativos indirectos o exclamativos indirectos deben llevar tilde.



Y aquí el diccionario de WR para resolver la duda:

*cómo:*

5. m. Modo, manera, instrumento con que se efectúa algo

_Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid_


----------



## marta33

Hola tengo una duda con este texto no sé si está bien escrito:

*-¿Cómo cuántas?


*No sé si *"como" *lleva acento y* "cuantas"* tampoco.


----------



## Cristina.

¿Como cuántas?


----------



## marta33

gracias Cristina!


----------



## Kangy

Depende.

Miren estos dos casos:
Caso 1
-Traeme veinte manzanas.
-¿Cuántas?
-¿C*ó*mo cuántas? ¡Veinte!

Caso 2
-Traeme unas manzanas.
-¿C*o*mo cuántas?
-Y... unas veinte.

En el primer caso, el interlocutor le pregunta "¿Cómo cuántas?" con el significado de _"¿Cómo es que me preguntás '¿cuántas?' si te lo acabo de decir?"_
En el segundo caso, "¿Como cuántas?" es simplemente una frase que denota una aproximación de cantidad.


----------



## _Demian_

De acuerdo con Kangy. La tilde podría darse si fuera el primer caso. Sería una especie de "metapregunta" jeje. Aunque pensándolo más detenidamente, en el primer caso ¿no sonaría más natural "¿Cómo _que_ cuántas?" ?


----------



## Domtom

Yo quisiera saber si "como" lleva acento en frases como por ejemplo,

_Pienso que, según como, el pudor puede ser irracional, pero según como, puede ser sano, todo depende._

Creo que con acento, pero no estoy totalmente seguro.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Domtom. 
Yo también diría que con acento, en esos ejemplos. 
En cambio: 
_Según como lo veas..._ (aquí sin acento).


----------



## aceituna

Hola chicos:

Os copio lo que dice el DPD:

*cómo*.
*3.* Cuando aparece precedido de la preposición _según, _o del verbo_ depender _o el adverbio_ independientemente _seguidos de la preposición_ de, _se recomienda escribirlo con tilde, ya que en estos casos suele ser tónico y se interpreta normalmente como interrogativo: _«Eso, según cómo se mire, es una ventaja o un inconveniente»_ (Andrade _Dios_ [Arg. 1993]); _«Todo depende de cómo acabe este asunto»_ (Leguina _Nombre_ [Esp. 1992]); _«Continuaremos la evaluación independientemente de cómo esté el proceso de la alianza»_ (_País _[Esp.] 20.10.97). No obstante, en estos casos el adverbio puede tener también valor relativo, por lo que no se considera incorrecto escribirlo sin tilde: _Según cómo lo hagas..._ [= según de qué modo lo hagas] o _Según como lo hagas..._ [= según el modo en que lo hagas].

En tu ejemplo, Dom, yo creo que van con tilde sin ninguna duda. Y en el ejemplo de Namarne, podría ir con o sin...


----------



## Jellby

Estoy de acuerdo con Aceituna, si al "como" no le sigue algo más, no puede ser relativo y entonces debe ir con acento.


----------



## Domtom

Muchas gracias, *Namarne*, *Aceituna*, *Jellby*.


----------



## eroz

Hola:

Me preguntaba si está bien el acento en cómo aquí:

"Simplemente saben cómo solucionar los problemas e implementar medidas efectivas y duraderas cuando aparecen."

¿Qué decís?


----------



## hosec

Tanto el acento como la tilde son correctos ahí en _cómo. _

Salud


----------



## acowintheweb

HOla, 

de acuerdo con la respuesta de hosec


----------



## alisoli

¡Buenas!


Me gustaría que me aclararan si en esta frase "Depende de cómo/como lo mires" el "cómo/como" va con tilde o no.



Gracias por contestar, de antemano


----------



## hosec

Hola:

Sí, lleva tilde, es un adverbio interrogativo.

Salud.


----------



## juanjoluj

Hola!
La frase yo como cómo como, lleva acento el segundo "como" o no? Muchas gracias a todos/as
Juanjo


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
No lleva acento ninguno de los "como".
(El segundo "como" entiendo que es un adverbio de modo, sin valor exclamativo ni interrogativo.)


----------



## Jellby

¿Cómo como? Como como como.

¿(De qué manera) (me alimento)? (me alimento) (de la manera en que) (me alimento)


----------



## juanjoluj

Muchas gracias por la respuesta tan clara y puntual.
Juanjo


----------



## gustavo_arg_g

Soledad – Es verdad. Mi primer marido… Ay, como le recuerdo... 
 

Asesina – ¿Como?

 En esta conversación. La palabra "como" creo que no debe llevar acento. A pesar de estar entre signos interrogativos. ¿Es esto cierto?

 Como, en tanto que: ¿De qué manera (le recuerdas)?

  Gracias. Saludos.-
                                            Gustavo.-


----------



## Rayines

Hola Gustavo: Sí, lleva acento. En el primer caso, porque es una oración exclamativa: _"Ay...¡*cómo* le recuerdo!"_, y en la segunda, porque es interrogativa: _"¿*Cómo*?"_.
No llevaría acento si dijera, por ejemplo:_ "Mi primer marido...ay, *como* le recuerdo tanto, me paso los días llorando". _


----------



## gustavo_arg_g

Rayines said:


> Hola Gustavo: Sí, lleva acento. En el primer caso, porque es una oración exclamativa: _"Ay...¡*cómo* le recuerdo!"_, y en la segunda, porque es interrogativa: _"¿*Cómo*?"_.
> No llevaría acento si dijera, por ejemplo:_ "Mi primer marido...ay, *como* le recuerdo tanto, me paso los días llorando". _


 
- Tengo miedo a la respuesta que me dará.
- ¿Porque puede ser que sí, o porque puede ser que no?

- Creo que me llevaré ropa tuya.
- ¿Cuando te vayas?

                                           Ok. Gustavo.-


----------



## Xiroi

gustavo_arg_g said:


> Como, en tanto que: ¿De qué manera (le recuerdas)?


Precisamente por eso que dices hay que poner acento. 
¿Cómo estás? Estoy como estaba hace diez minutos ¿Cómo te gusta el café, solo o con leche? Me gusta como sea. 

Además ese ¿como? de tu texto puede interpretarse como una manera educada de decir "¿qué dices?". También con acento en ese caso.

Es el mismo cómo en las todas las preguntas y el mismo como en todas las respuestas. Pero como las nuevas normas ortográficas de la RAE no obligan a poner tildes si no hay ambigüedad, así que si prefieres no ponerla no pasa nada.

En tus ejemplos de preguntas estás elidiendo la verdadera pregunta, que queda sobreentendida.
¿(Tienes miedo) porque puede ser que sí?
¿(Te la llevarás) cuando te vayas?


----------



## Jellby

Xiroi said:


> Es el mismo cómo en las todas las preguntas y el mismo como en todas las respuestas. Pero como las nuevas normas ortográficas de la RAE no obligan a poner tildes si no hay ambigüedad, así que si prefieres no ponerla no pasa nada.



Eso no ocurre con los pronombres interrogativos, ocurre con "sólo"/"solo" y con los demostrativos ("ese", "aquella"...). En estos casos, además, si no hay ambigüedad estamos obligados a no poner la tilde , mientras que si hay ambigüedad estamos obligados a ponerla o no ponerla según el caso.


----------



## Xiroi

Creía que la manga ancha era para todo pero gracias por aclararme que no es así aunque yo soy de la "vieja escuela" así que pongo las tildes siempre, creo que la RAE no prohíbe que se sigan poniendo.


----------



## Bränditon

* Nueva pregunta* 
_La moderación_​
Hola. Tengo que agradecerles este tema, me ha ayudado bastante y me ha despejado muchas dudas. No sé si ya lo habrán planteado, pido disculpas si es así, pero quiero preguntar si se da el mismo caso con los demás relativos: donde, adonde, etc. cuando estos introducen un complemento directo (que van tildados) o simplemente hace de relativos (que no van tildados). Aunque sé, que en estos no hay tanta confusión como con el 'como'.


----------



## Jellby

Con todos puede haber la misma confusión. Basicamente, se escriben con tilde cuando la frase que introducen se puede sustituir por "eso", y sin tilde cuando se puede sustituir por "así", "ahí", "entonces", etc.

No sé dónde estoy -> no sé eso
Duermo donde puedo -> duermo ahí


----------



## poesimo

Jellby said:


> Yo estoy totalmente convencido de que son con tilde, lo del sentido interrogativo es poco fiable, porque la distinción es más gramatical que semántica. Pero incluso al hablar se márca más el acento en "cómo" que en "como", y las frases que has pueston piden un acento (prosódico) en "cómo" a gritos



Estoy de acuerdo con Jellby, todos los ejemplos de Rosa necesitan su tilde en "cómo". Una manera de verlo es que "cómo" está haciendo referencia a la manera como se realiza la acción.

Unos ejemplos:

"Me gusta cómo me miras" ("Me gusta la manera como me miras").

"No se cómo hacerle..." ("No sé de qué manera hacerle").

"Él te dirá cómo" ("Él te dirá de qué manera hacerlo").

Si se intentara hacer lo mismo para el caso en que "como" no lleva tilde, la sentencia pierde sentido:

"Todos los días como verduras" ("Todos los días de qué manera verduras").

"La forma como me sonríes..." ("La forma de qué manera me sonríes...").

Saludos,
Poésimo


----------



## Artemisilke

Tengo duda con los siguientes acentos en "que" y "como", ya que no se trata ni de una exclamacion (con acento), ni de una pregunta directa (con acento), pero tampoco una afirmacion simple (sin acento)... creo?:

_"Yo creo, que cómo gastamos nuestro tiempo y nuestro dinero determina nuestro destino"

"Este libro es la condensación de .... cómo vivir la vida de la manera más plena"

"Solamente tu puedes decidir cómo y en qué vas a gastar tu tiempo y tu dinero"

"La mayoría de las personas son lanzadas hacia la edad adulta, sin una comprensión clara de cómo vivir sus vidas.."

_Gracias de antemano!!!!


----------



## Pinairun

Artemisilke said:


> Tengo duda con los siguientes acentos en "que" y "como", ya que no se trata ni de una exclamacion (con acento), ni de una pregunta directa (con acento), pero tampoco una afirmacion simple (sin acento)... creo?:
> 
> _"Yo creo, que cómo gastamos nuestro tiempo y nuestro dinero determina nuestro destino"_
> 
> _"Este libro es la condensación de .... cómo vivir la vida de la manera más plena"_
> 
> _"Solamente tu puedes decidir cómo y en qué vas a gastar tu tiempo y tu dinero"_
> 
> _"La mayoría de las personas son lanzadas hacia la edad adulta, sin una comprensión clara de cómo vivir sus vidas.."_
> 
> Gracias de antemano!!!!


 
Todos los acentos de _cómo_ y _qué_ están bien. Se trata de adverbios interrogativos, en interrogaciones indirectas.


----------



## miklo3600

Hola Foreros:
Una pregunta acerca de tildes. ¿Debe llevar una tilde “como” en esta frase? ¿O sólo cuando sirve como interrogativo?

En mi ensayo voy a enfocar en estas creencias y cómo se relatan con respecto a las mujeres de _La Casa de Bernarda Alba_.

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Pinairun

miklo3600 said:


> Hola Foreros:
> Una pregunta acerca de tildes. ¿Debe llevar una tilde “como” en esta frase? ¿O sólo cuando sirve como interrogativo?
> 
> En mi ensayo voy a enfocar (en) estas creencias y cómo se relatan con respecto a las mujeres de _La Casa de Bernarda Alba_.
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## sayah

Hola,

Sí que llevaría tilde porque la frase es una interrogación indirecta, y "como" actúa como el nexo interrogativo.

Sayah


----------



## faisca

hola a todos!

Estoy redactando un texto y me ha entrado una duda...que creo que es bastante bàsica  

En oraciones como "El Señor sabe cuántas lágrimas derramo por usted" o  "còmo deben marchar las cosas allá abajo, no es cosa nuestra" los adverbios van acentuados?


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Sí, "cuántas" y "cómo" van acentuados en esas frases, son oraciones interrogativas indirectas.


----------



## faisca

graciaasss!! es que me habìa entrado la duda...


----------



## NatashaP

"Teniendo en consideración cómo es ella, todo esto resulta muy extraño". ¿Ese "como" debe llevar tilde? No tiene sentido interrogativo, creo yo.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo creo que tiene que llevar tílde ya que es una oración, la tuya, exclamativa directa.
Te dejo el enlace de la RAE:
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=COMO

Saludos


----------



## dahiba

En este caso, CÓMO, ha de llevar tilde.


----------



## Chunita

Va con tilde ya que es una interrogación (es una subordinada sustantiva en función de OD.) 
Saludos


----------



## AngelGC

En esa oración "como" llevaría tilde porque omites cómo es ella (su forma de ser).

Espero haber ayudado 
Ángel


----------



## Dani :B

yo difiero con todos 
ese "como" no debe llevar tilde porque no es una pregunta. Es cierto que no estoy comparando, ¡pero no estoy preguntando!


----------



## .DrAgO.

Hmmm, una pregunta indirecta ¿Quizás?
No sé cómo es ella. 
Ahora, si se dice '¡Ella es como la carne de puerco!' entonces la tilde se omite.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

No quiero ser pesada. Mi ultima pregunta por hoy creo:

La forma como se conduce en España, es terrible.

¿Como lleva tilde aquí? ¿Por qué sí  y por qué no?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es modal y no lleva acento. Y sobra la coma.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Gracias, Xiaoroel. Perdón por los errores. Hago lo que puedo.


----------



## Antartika

Pues el "como" suena fatal :-s:

"La forma de conducir en España es terrible".

¿¿¿¿¿¿A vosotros os suena bien??????


----------



## XiaoRoel

Eso ya es una cuestión de estilo muy personal.


----------



## Namarne

Antartika said:


> Pues el "como" suena fatal :-s:
> "La forma de conducir en España es terrible".
> ¿¿¿¿¿¿A vosotros os suena bien??????


A mí se suena mejor como lo dices tú, pero tampoco me suena mal con "como" (o con "en que").


----------



## elnickestalibre

¿La palabra como/cómo tiene sólo un significado cuando va delante de la palabra 'así'?

Cómo se dice: así como o así cómo

Por ejemplo:

así como tampoco estuvo jaime 
así cómo tampoco estuvo jaime

así como si fuera un gato
así cómo si fuera un gato

así como lo oyen
así cómo lo oyen

Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

Hola: en este caso (en los 3) va sin acento. Se establece una comparación.
Llevaría acento si fuera interrogativo:
A: Ayer Jaime estuvo así....
B: Así...¿cómo?


----------



## elnickestalibre

El interrogativo lo conozco. Me refiero a cuando no lleva interrogación ¿realmente lleva acento si no hay interrogación? Me refiero a cuando no hay interrogación y lleva detrás la palabra 'así'. Está claro que si es una pregunta indirecta también llevaría acento, por ejemplo aquí:

No sabía cómo resolver el problema.

Pero si ponemos así+como= así como. ¿Realmente hay algún 'así como' que lleve tildada la primera 'o' de 'como'?


----------



## Rayines

elnickestalibre said:


> El interrogativo lo conozco. Me refiero a cuando no lleva interrogación ¿realmente lleva acento si no hay interrogación? Me refiero a cuando no hay interrogación y lleva detrás la palabra 'así'. Está claro que si es una pregunta indirecta también llevaría acento, por ejemplo aquí:
> 
> No sabía cómo resolver el problema.
> 
> Pero si ponemos así+como= así como. ¿Realmente hay algún 'así como' que lleve tildada la primera 'o' de 'como'?


Me pareció que te lo había explicado . No lleva acento en los ejemplos que diste.


----------



## Arpin

Sé las causas del robo, así cómo lo hizo


----------



## XiaoRoel

> _Sé las causas del robo, así cómo lo hizo_


En este caso la redacción es "ruda". Mejor sería: _sé las causas del robo, y también cómo lo hizo_.
El *así como,* locución conjuntiva separativa, adversativa, conjuntiva o comparativa, (tiene unas condiciones de uso especiales (distintas de la correlación _así… como…_): 
1. *Así* equivale a 'de esta manera': _no es así como se estudia_.
2. *Así como* conjuntivo separativo: _así como lo hagas, será el resultado_.
3. *Así como* adversativo (en correlación con _en cambio_): _así como comer empanada me gusta mucho, en cambio las cosas con vinagre me desagradan_.
4. *Así como* (en correlación con _también_ y _tampoco_) con valor copulativo: _este libro es nuy bueno, así como este otro es un ladrillo_. 
5. *Así como* con el significado de '_tal como_', donde _así_ es un refuerzo del comparativo: _así como obres, te tratarán_.
6. Existe también_ la locución adverbial_ *así como así* que equivale a 'como si tal cosa', 'frívolamente', 'irreflexivamente', 'de cualquier manera': _así como así me llamó gilipollas; decidió comprar una moto así como así; quiere un aprobado así como así_.
Todo esto viene en el María Moliner. Éste sí que es un diccionario que no dice la cosas así como así.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ok, como regla general no lleva acento.


----------



## Arpin

Efectivamente, solamente si lo puedes sustituir por "y porqué...".
Me refiero a "así cómo". 

Cómo, puede llevar tilde en otras situaciones, generalmente como sinónimo de porqué.


----------



## Soffi

hola.

leí toda esta discusión palabra por palabra y estoy anonadada ante la comprensión de todos. supongo que entenderán más de linguística (o lo que sea que estudia este tema) que yo, porque tengo una duda de como/cómo y no pude resolverla.

¿alguien puede abreviar las reglas?

a ver, lo intento:
-cómo de modo va con tilde. ej: es increíble cómo teje mi abuela. mi abuela teje muy rápido, muy bien, ...
-como de similitud va sin tilde. ej: mi abuela teje como la tuya.
-cómo en una pregunta directa o indirecta va con tilde. ej: ¿cómo teje tu abuela? / me gustaría saber cómo teje tu abuela.
-cómo de exclamación también: ¡cómo teje tu abuela!

ahora mi pregunta:
¿el como de "es notable como reaparece" va con o sin tilde? 
quiero decir que me parece notable que reaparezca tanto, tan seguido. ¿cuenta eso como modo?

muchas gracias,

sofi


----------



## Eroldan

Soffi said:


> hola.
> 
> leí toda esta discusión palabra por palabra y estoy anonadada ante la comprensión de todos. supongo que entenderán más de linguística (o lo que sea que estudia este tema) que yo, porque tengo una duda de como/cómo y no pude resolverla.
> 
> ¿alguien puede abreviar las reglas?
> 
> a ver, lo intento:
> -cómo de modo va con tilde. ej: es increíble cómo teje mi abuela. mi abuela teje muy rápido, muy bien, ...
> -como de similitud va sin tilde. ej: mi abuela teje como la tuya.
> -cómo en una pregunta directa o indirecta va con tilde. ej: ¿cómo teje tu abuela? / me gustaría saber cómo teje tu abuela.
> -cómo de exclamación también: ¡cómo teje tu abuela!
> 
> ahora mi pregunta:
> ¿el como de "es notable como reaparece" va con o sin tilde?
> quiero decir que me parece notable que reaparezca tanto, tan seguido. ¿cuenta eso como modo?
> 
> muchas gracias,
> 
> sofi


 
Como, solo hay que consultar el diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua, se escribe sin tilde (palabra llana acabada en vocal), aunque se aplica el acento diacrítico en las frases exclamativas o en las interrogativas que en estos casos va con tilde.
Un saludo.


----------



## Calambur

Soffi said:


> leí toda esta discusión palabra por palabra...
> Yo no. Sólo desde la última intervención de la moderación.
> 
> ¿alguien puede abreviar las reglas? En el post #64 Jellby ha propuesto una regla "casera" que me parece que funciona muy bien (releételo).
> 
> ahora mi pregunta:
> ¿el como de "es notable como reaparece" va con o sin tilde? Con tilde. Si le aplicás la regla del post #64, verás que cierra perfecto: "es notable eso", "es notable cómo reaparece".
> 
> quiero decir que me parece notable que reaparezca tanto, tan seguido. ¿cuenta eso como modo? Para mí, sí. Es el modo en que reaparece.


----------



## Soffi

¡gracias!
saludos


----------



## ultravioleta

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Hola foreros, ya estoy tan aturdida a esta hora, que no doy pie con bola.
¿Este _como _va con o sin acento?:

Vamos a ver _como _usar las herramientas de administración.... (es un manual de instrucciones).

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## flljob

Yo lo escribiría con tilde.

Vamos a ver cómo usar las herramientas de administración.


----------



## ultravioleta

Gracias, flljob, eso es lo que pienso, pero no estoy 100% segura después de andar por el foro. Gracias.


----------



## YaniraTfe

Hola ultravioleta!

Concuerdo con flljob. Es una interrogación indirecta y necesita tilde.

Un saludo


----------



## Valtiel

Es facilísimo:

_¿*Cómo* usar las herramientas de administración?
Vamos a ver *cómo* usar las herramientas de administración._

Creo que no tiene ningún tipo de dificultad distinguir entre el _cómo_ interrogativo o exclamativo, ya sea directo o indirecto, y el _como_ comparativo.

Saludos.


----------



## ultravioleta

Muchas gracias, YaniraTfe.


----------



## ultravioleta

Gracias, Valtiel


----------



## XiaoRoel

> ¿*Cómo* usar las herramientas de administración?
> Vamos a ver *como* (la manera de) usar las herramientas de administración.


En la primera está clara la modalidad interrogativa, en la segunda sólo veo una completiva modal.


----------



## ultravioleta

Gracias XiaoRoel,

Un saludo a todos, gracias.


----------



## Peterdg

Esta es la opinión del DPD al respecto:



> *cómo. **1.* Adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo. Es tónico y se escribe con tilde para diferenciarlo de la palabra átona _como _(→ como). Encabeza oraciones interrogativas o exclamativas directas: _¿Cómo te encuentras?; ¡Cómo aguantó el chaparrón!;_ *o indirectas: No sé cómo te llamas; Me encanta cómo escribes; No hay cómo convencerlo de que venga.* Puede constituir por sí solo un enunciado: _¿Cómo?; ¡Cómo!, _o quedar al final como único elemento de la oración subordinada: _Quisiera hacerlo, pero no sé cómo._


----------



## El burro

Cuando reside en estas palabras, los interrogativos y exclamativos, este mismo sentido, llevan siempre tilde diacrítica, aun en oraciones que incluyen palabras interrogativas o exclamativas indirectas


----------



## Agró

Estoy con Xiao. El verbo *ver* no puede introducir una interrogativa. Dicho de otra manera, con el verbo *ver* no se hacen preguntas.
Las preguntas se hacen con verbos como 'preguntar', 'interrogar', 'querer saber', etc.


----------



## Peterdg

Y esto es lo que dice María Moliner al respecto:



> *como*
> ...
> Escrito con acento en la primera "o" si es un adverbio interrogativo que sirve para preguntar por el modo de ser o hacerse algo *o para referirse indeterminadamente a ese modo*
> ...
> 'Te diré cómo puedes conseguirlo'
> ...


 
"Te diré" tampoco introduce una pregunta.


----------



## XiaoRoel

María Moliner y la Academia se equivocan por su teorización errada sobre las estructuras morfosintácticas, porque siguen la tradición de los gramáticos latinos que en esto estaban equivocados.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En mi opinión pueden ser ambas, dependiendo de lo que se quiera decir: 

cómo: vamos a ver de qué forma.
como: vamos a ver como usar las herramientas de administración nos permiten obtener mejores resultados.


----------



## Agró

ToñoTorreón said:


> En mi opinión pueden ser ambas, dependiendo de lo que se quiera decir:
> 
> cómo: vamos a ver de qué forma.
> como: vamos a ver como usar las herramientas de administración nos permiten obtener mejores resultados.



Toño, en tu segundo ejemplo 'como' también podría sustituirse por 'de qué forma', 'de qué modo'. 

Además, por otra parte, el sujeto 'usar' no concuerda con el verbo 'permiten'


----------



## Bostru

Ya ves, definitivamente tu 'cómo' va tildado Ultravioleta.


----------



## ultravioleta

Bueno, francamente es la primera vez que se me presenta una pregunta con dos respuestas en "mi" gramática y creo que ya he decidido cual adoptar  
Muchas gracias a todos. Los adoro.
UV


----------



## walia

No entiendo tu ejemplo, ultravioleta. Independientemente de la finalidad de las preguntas 1 y 2, la palabra "cuántos" tiene la misma función de adjetivo interrogativo, y por tanto requiere tilde en ambos casos. En la tercera, la palabra "quién" es pronombre interrogativo, de forma que también requiere tilde. 

Respecto a tu pregunta sobre como/cómo, motivo de este hilo, es un caso que ofrece dudas según el propio Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas (DPD) porque "como" puede interpretarse como adverbio de valor relativo (como) o interrogativo (cómo), prácticamente sin cambio de significado:
- Vamos a ver _como _usar las herramientas de administración --> como = el modo en que / la forma de
- Vamos a ver _cómo _usar las herramientas de administración --> cómo = de qué modo/forma

Intuitivamente me habría decantado por la forma con tilde, pero de acuerdo al DPD ambas podrían ser aceptables.


----------



## ultravioleta

walia said:


> No entiendo tu ejemplo, ultravioleta. Independientemente de la finalidad de las preguntas 1 y 2, la palabra "cuántos" tiene la misma función de adjetivo interrogativo, y por tanto requiere tilde en ambos casos. En la tercera, la palabra "quién" es pronombre interrogativo, de forma que también requiere tilde.
> 
> Respecto a tu pregunta sobre como/cómo, motivo de este hilo, es un caso que ofrece dudas según el propio Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas (DPD) porque "como" puede interpretarse como adverbio de valor relativo (como) o interrogativo (cómo), prácticamente sin cambio de significado:
> - Vamos a ver _como _usar las herramientas de administración --> como = el modo en que / la forma de
> - Vamos a ver _cómo _usar las herramientas de administración --> cómo = de qué modo/forma
> 
> Intuitivamente me habría decantado por la forma con tilde, pero de acuerdo al DPD ambas podrían ser aceptables.




Hola Walia, es que creo que cuantos no tiene allí función interrogativa, sino que actúa como un complemento a la pregunta. La pregunta, para mí, es "quién" y por lógica, la respuesta es un pronombre personal o un nombre. En realidad no he preguntado otra cosa.

Pienso que si es o no un pronombre interrogativo, depende del lugar en que lo ubiques, haciendo o no la pregunta.

Y yo también al principio me incliné por la forma con tilde, pero ahora opté por la otra forma que me parece que tiene más sentido.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pero no veo que el criterio de negatividad de la acción verbal comunique ningún matiz de entonación interrogativa, como mucho en muchos hablantes una entonación enfática para recalcar el OD que no se recuerda. Estos verbos de olvido o ignavia no aportan interrogación porque no piden respuesta directamente.


----------



## ultravioleta

Pues no sé a donde fue a parar el mensaje que acabo de enviarles, porque el hilo se fue...
Pero quería agradecerles a todos la dedicación y sus razones, y en especial a XiaoRoel, que me hizo ver la diferencia entre las interrogativas y las falsas interrogativas. Además , decía, creo que son no solo confusas, sino potencialmente peligrosas, o al menos tramposas para la comunicación.
Y lamento que el hilo haya sido recortado, pues he aprendido de todas y cada una de las intervenciones de los foreros.


----------



## Forero

Como lo entiendo yo, si la frase menciona una cuestión (qué manera, cuál manera), se usa la tilde, aunque no sea francamente una pregunta.

Si lo que vamos a ver es de qué manera usar las herramientas (a ver si es así o si es asá), es "cómo usar las herramientas". Pero si lo que vamos a ver es la manera particular de la que se usan las herramientas, entonces puede quedar _como_ sin tilde (si no se confunde con _como_ = _así como_).


----------



## jmx

ultravioleta said:


> ¿Este _como _va con o sin acento?:
> Vamos a ver _*cómo* _usar las herramientas de administración.... (es un manual de instrucciones).


Con tilde, si quieres que la frase tenga sentido. Si no pusieras tilde, estarías comparando "ver" con "usar", cosa que en este contexto no tiene ningún sentido.

EDIT: Por favor, observa que este 'cómo' es tónico, lleva acento.


----------



## XiaoRoel

JMartins o que no tiene mucho sentido es lo que dices tú. El único criterio para acentuar estas formas es la entonación interrogativa o exclamativa, que son dos modalidades sintácticas que tinen que ver respectivamente con el emisor y el receptor respectivamente y que cambian los tonemas del mensaje por completo y tiene sus propias limitaciones estructurales frente a la modalidad declarativa. La entonación enfática no es expresivo-impresiva, no marca una diferencia ni de tonema ni de estructura sintáctica, son *simples subjunciones* que _*la semántica*_ del verbo (saber/no saber, ver/no ver, etc.) *enfatiza* por ser la ausencia o presencia del elemento que introducen algo fundamental para la significación verbal en ete tipos de _verba cognoscendi_, lo que se conoce o no se conoce: el *OD*.


----------



## ultravioleta

Totalmente de acuerdo,  si hasta es más fácil usar la lógica y entenderlas como OD.


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hace unos días un forero planteó una pregunta sobre la colocación de comas en una oración. A raíz de ella surgió una "enconada" discusión sobre si el "como" debía o no llevar tilde. En mi caso, no habría dudado ni un momento en colocarle la tilde, pero hubo comentarios con argumentos sólidos que defendían lo contrario. Lamentablemente, no pude enterarme de cuál es la solución correcta porque las aportaciones fueron borradas al no responder a la pregunta original del hilo. 
Díganme: ¿lleva o no lleva tilde este "como" y por qué?

Expresa con claridad *como* se ve frente a Dios, por lo que se equivoca quien excluye la confesión del profeta para enfatizar en las virtudes de su carácter. 

Gracias, desde ya.


----------



## Namarne

Ana de Vetusta said:


> En mi caso, no habría dudado ni un momento en colocarle la tilde,


Yo tampoco. (Y además sigo convencido, qué se le va a hacer). 

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo creo que no se pone tilde porque _no hay modalidad interrogativa_. El como introduce el OD, por ley de necesariedad (no hay nada más en la oración que se pueda entender como OD de _expresar_).


----------



## ultravioleta

Estoy de acuerdo con Xiao, para mi es más una cuestión de lógica. En tu caso Ana, la pregunta es la misma que te haces para definir si es un OD: "qué o qué cosa" espresa con claridad? Respuesta: como se ve... (es el OD)


----------



## Namarne

Yo creo que no puede ser más clara la definición de la Academia: 


> *como
> 7.     * adv. m. interrog. De qué modo, de qué manera. ORTOGR. Escr. con acento. _¿Cómo está el enfermo? No sé cómo agradecerle tantos favores._  U. t. c. adv. excl. _¡Cómo llueve!_


----------



## XiaoRoel

_No sé cómo agradecerle tantos favores
_Sigo sin ver tono interrogatico en ese *como* que la Academia tilda, para mi sin razón alguna, ya que introduce una sustantiva OD sin léxico interrogativo del que dependa.


----------



## Calambur

Namarne said:


> En mi caso, no habría dudado ni un momento en colocarle la tilde,
> 
> 
> 
> Yo tampoco. (Y además sigo convencido, qué se le va a hacer).
Click to expand...

A mí me pasa lo mismo (y para no entrar en crisis, sigo poniéndole tilde).


----------



## ultravioleta

Cómo está el enfermo, pregunta con *cómo*.

No sé como, no pregunta nada con *como*. ¿O sientes que hay una necesidad de contestar?


----------



## Vampiro

La frase sin tilde como que queda un poco ambigua, ¿no?
Yo opino que debe ir con tilde. De esa manera se expresa claramente la duda del hablante respecto a “cómo se ve frente a Dios”.
De la otra manera me deja pensando en si falta alguna coma o hay algún error de redacción.
_


----------



## ultravioleta

Pero no se puede usar un acento para subsanar un error de redacción o de puntuación.


----------



## Pinairun

ultravioleta said:


> Pero no se puede usar un acento para subsanar un error de redacción o de puntuación.


 

Yo creo que este como/cómo que nos trae a mal traer equivale a _de qué_ _manera_ se ve frente a Dios 
¿Habría alguna forma de "colar" _expresa con claridad de que (?) manera se ve frente a Dios_?


----------



## Vampiro

ultravioleta said:


> Pero no se puede usar un acento para subsanar un error de redacción o de puntuación.


Quise decir que me molesta a la vista, me hace buscar algún error, me hace pensar que algo no está bien.
La tilde, a mi al menos, se me va de la mano, de inmediato.
_


----------



## ultravioleta

Yo creo que el contexto nos da la pauta del significado de ese como.


----------



## vivanacho

Expresa con claridad, *como *siempre hace, *cómo *se siente/*qué *piensa...
Para los escépticos: leed esta frase en voz alta; no se pronuncian igual los dos "como". El segundo es un interrogativo.
Lo siento, pero en la frase de marras se escribe "cómo".


----------



## ultravioleta

Pero el _como _de tu ejemplo, Vivinacho, es de comparación (*como *siempre hace). No es el mismo _como _de OD (*como* se ve frente a Dios).


----------



## XiaoRoel

No, el segundo tiene entonación *enfática*, no interrogativa.


----------



## ultravioleta

¿Cómo te llamas? (pregunto cómo)

¿Sabes como te llamas? (pregunto si sabes o no sabes, _como _no es aquí la pregunta)


----------



## elnickestalibre

Es que una cosa es decir:

Él piensa que como se ve frente a Dios es mejor que nadie. (Él piensa así, piensa que como se ve así, de esa manera, es mejor que nadie; el 'como' no lleva tilde aquí).

Como él se ve frente a Dios, piensa que es mejor que nadie. (Igual, él se ve así, no lleva tilde tampoco aquí).

Claro, pero como se ve frente a Dios no tenemos nada que hacer contra él. (Lo mismo, él se ve así, de esa manera, afirmativa, no lleva tilde).

Para que no llevase tilde esa oración, debería ser esta la oración correcta:

Como se ve frente a Dios, él lo expresa con claridad, y por ello se equivoca quien excluye la confesión del profeta para enfatizar en las virtudes de su carácter.

Pero como no está expuesto de esa forma, la oración está mal escrita. Esto es habitual en algunos escritores que 'tienen su estilo de escribir'.


----------



## vivanacho

> Ultravioleta: Pero el _como _de tu ejemplo, Vivinacho, es de comparación (*como *siempre hace). No es el mismo _como _de OD (*como* se ve frente a Dios).


Hola, Ultravioleta: precisamente es lo que pretendía ejemplificar. El primer "como" ("como siempre hace") no es un interrogativo, y por eso no se acentúa; el segundo ("cómo se siente") es equivalente al de la frase en cuestión ("cómo se ve frente a Dios").


> XiaoRoel: No, el segundo tiene entonación *enfática*, no interrogativa.


¿Cómo te sientes?
Aún no me has dicho cómo te sientes
XiaoRoel, ¿de verdad pronuncias de forma diferente estos dos "cómo"?


----------



## ultravioleta

Si pones cómo al principio de la pregunta, sí cumple función interrogativa, pero si la usas como OD, no.


----------



## vivanacho

Ultravioleta, lo siento pero no es así; también existen las frases exclamativas e interrogativas indirectas:



> RAE, Diccionario panhispánico de dudas:
> *cómo*. *1.* Adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo. Es tónico y se escribe con tilde para diferenciarlo de la palabra átona _como _(→ como). Encabeza oraciones *interrogativas* o *exclamativas* *directas*: _¿Cómo te encuentras?; ¡Cómo aguantó el chaparrón!;_ o *indirectas*: _*No sé cómo te llamas; Me encanta cómo escribes; No hay cómo convencerlo de que venga*_. Puede constituir por sí solo un enunciado: _¿Cómo?; ¡Cómo!, _o quedar al final como único elemento de la oración subordinada: _Quisiera hacerlo, pero no sé cómo._


----------



## ultravioleta

Pues, todavía no veo la necesidad de una respuesta. Para mí, eso no es una pregunta. Quisiera hacerlo, pero no se la forma.


----------



## Metztli

Vampiro said:


> Yo opino que debe ir con tilde. De esa manera se expresa claramente la duda del hablante respecto a “cómo se ve frente a Dios”._


 
Tienes razón, lleva tilde. 

No es para corregir la redacción, es porque ese _como_  no está explicándome nada, sino cuestionando.

Ella se viste como si fuera a un velorio.
La casa está como si la hubieran bombardeado.

Explícame cómo es vestirse para un velorio (y no es pregunta).
No sé cómo explicarte el estado de esa casa (lo mismo).


----------



## elnickestalibre

Una vez que se pone la tilde ya no hace esa función el OD, el significado de estas palabras (como/cómo) no depende de la oración en sí, ni de en qué parte de la oración aparezcan (al principio, en medio, al final, etc.), sino que su significado depende de lo que quieras expresar. Si quieres expresar una pregunta indirecta le debes poner tilde y no importa que el 'cómo' esté en medio de la oración, su significado interrogativo será el mismo. Y si no es ese el significado que le quieres dar, lo dejas sin tilde y el OD hace su labor.

Pero desde luego en frases del tipo:

Aún no me has dicho cómo te sientes.
No sé cómo llegaremos hasta allí.
¡Cómo estás!
Dime cómo te llamas y te diré de quién eres.
¡Cómo iba a quedarme allí!
Sólo quiero que me digas cómo.
Todavía no sé cómo estará.


Debe llevar tilde, porque el único significado que existe es el de preguntar algo o exclamar algo.


----------



## hual

ultravioleta said:


> Si pones cómo al principio de la pregunta, sí cumple función interrogativa, pero *si la usas como OD, no*.


Hola

La función más frecuente -aunque no la única- de las subordinadas interrogativas indirectas es precisamente OD de los verbos de las oraciones principales, y los morfemas que las encabezan son interrogativos (qué, quién, cuál, dónde, cuándo, *cómo*, por qué, etc.), con total independencia del semantismo de los verbos principales. Ej.:

Me pregunto *cómo* se llaman esas especies... (semantismo interrogativo de _preguntarse_)

Me dijo *cómo* se llamaban esas especies... (semantismo no interrogativo de _decir_)
Sé *cómo* se llaman esas especies... (semantismo no interrogativo de _saber_)
No recuerdo *cómo* se llaman esas especies... (semantismo no interrogativo de _recordar_)


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Creo que todos estaremos de acuerdo en que el lenguaje es un instrumento o medio para la comunicación.
Pues bien, que se escriba como o cómo no afecta a la comprensión de la frase, al menos no me afecta. 
Es más, al parecer hay opiniones encontradas acerca de si en alguna frase ese como/cómo tiene función aseverativa, interrogativa, dubitativa, exclamativa o enfática. Se puede salir de dudas observando si lleva o no tilde. Es decir, ya no que lleve acento según sea esto o lo otro, sino que si lleva acento es esto o lo otro. Siempre sin sumar nada o gran cosa a la fácil y correcta interpretación de la frase.
Y la discusión, sin llegar a acuerdo, puede prolongarse indefinidamente.
Creo que eso es lo que se llama una discusión bizantina.

Bien. El caso es que yo estudié la gramática española hace ya muchos decenios. Mucho he olvidado, pero estoy casi seguro de que no oí ni leí OD, y no sé lo que es (he descartado    Opus Dei, Orígen y Destino -en el transporte-, Open Document, Oficial de Día, Dexter Oculus, Oxygen Demand y algunas otras posibilidades por no pertinentes), encontré Objeto Directo, que no sé lo que es, pero podría ser lo que me enseñaron a llamar complemento directo, que tampoco cuadra. 
Y entonces me reproché no haber hecho lo obvio: Recurrir al Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas, en cuyo Apéndice 2, Lista de abreviaturas, ¡oh decepción! no aparece OD.
Así que me quedo sin saber si en la frase que nos ocupa procede escribir como o cómo, pero sin que eso conlleve ninguna dificultad para entenderla; y tampoco que es OD, cuyo significado podría servir para sacarme de tan poco lacerante duda.


----------



## Ynez

Pego el párrafo relacionado con este tema en el DPD. Alguien que no esté en la hora de la siesta que lo descifre.  A mí me parece muy confuso, y personalmente lo veo *cómo* en este ejemplo, pero no me atrevo a decir que no sea mejor *como*, según lo que dice aquí. 




> d) Funciona como conjunción completiva equivalente a que (→ que, 2.1), introduciendo oraciones subordinadas sustantivas de complemento directo. Hoy solo es normal su empleo con los verbos de percepción ver y oír, y sus sinónimos: «Ya verás como no va a pasar nada» (ASantos Estanquera [Esp. 1981]).... No obstante, se hace a veces tónico por contaminación con el adverbio interrogativo de sentido modal cómo (→ cómo), ya que, con verbos de percepción, como es el caso de ver y oír, la noción de modo, aunque secundaria, está también presente en los enunciados; así, en la oración Vio como los policías saltaban la valla, la percepción del hecho en sí [= vio que los policías saltaban la valla] es indisociable del modo en que se ejecuta la acción [= vio de qué modo los policías saltaban la valla].



He recortado el párrafo. Leedlo en:

www.rae.es --> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas --> como 2d


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ahora por lo que veo el DPHD se decanta para acentuar *como* en el matiz modal (y *cuando*, *donde*, ¿se acentuarán por su matiz espacial o temporal?).
La acentuación de estos conectores debe redefinirse pues, por lo leído en esta cita, parece que buscan y rebuscan los de la Academia motivos para mantener un acento que sintácticamente no tiene razón alguna.
Lo que sí hay es un énfasis en la pronunciación de estos conectores con los _uerba cognoscendi et dicendi_ (verbos del conocimiento y de la expresión) porque el OD lleva la carga semántica del verbo, que és semánticamente como una cáscara vacía que necesita el relleno del OD par estar completa.
Pero el tonema de ese énfasis no se parece en nada al tonema interrogativo o exclamativo. Los únicos como, cuando, donde, que, quien que deben llevar tilde son los que se encuentran en el tonema interrogativo, o marcados por léxico interrogativo, verbos o complementos:
Le planteó la cuestión de cómo llegar antes.
Pregunta por dónde se va a la plaza.
Le espetó, como preguntándole, por qué había actuado así.
Se volvió hacia él interrogándolo sobre cuándo había llegado.
Consultaba qué habría que hacer en esa situación.
Todos estos ejemplos son válidos. Pero, fuera de la modalidad interrogativa, tiene que haber léxico de la interrogación para poder entender que hay una interrogativa indirecta y, por tanto, tildar los conectores.


----------



## elnickestalibre

En ese caso estamos ante un 'como' confuso o ambiguo y la tilde irá o no irá según lo que querramos decir:

Vio cómo los policías saltaban la valla (vio de qué manera, vio eso, saltaban la valla)

Vio como los policías saltaban la valla (vio que los policías saltaban la valla)

Las dos son correctas, si queremos decir 'que' irá sin tilde, pero si nuestra intención es querer decir 'de qué manera' irá con tilde.


----------



## HeavyMetal

Hola:

También iba a citar lo que el DPD dice sobre esto, pero a diferencia de lo que refiere *Ynez,* a mi entender esta es la parte que le corresponde a este tema:



> *2.* CONJUNCIÓN
> 
> *d)* Funciona como conjunción completiva equivalente a _que_ (→ que, 2.1), introduciendo oraciones subordinadas sustantivas de complemento directo. Hoy solo es normal su empleo con los verbos de percepción _ver_ y _oír,_ y sus sinónimos: _«Ya verás como no va a pasar nada»_ (ASantos _Estanquera_ [Esp. 1981]); _«El día se inicia con una mañana helada, después llueve y hasta puede nevar, pero siempre observará como la luz del sol va aumentando»_ (_Nacional_ [Ven.] 12.1.97); _«Oyó como se abría una puerta y vio entrar a un soldado»_ (Chamorro _Cruz_ [Esp. 1992]); _«Se escucha como varias voces empiezan a contestar a este último grito»_ (López _Vine_ [Méx. 1975]). Su uso con otros verbos resulta hoy algo forzado y, en su lugar, se prefiere la conjunción que: en la actualidad no diríamos _Me dijo como no podía pagarme,_ sino _Me dijo que no podía pagarme._ Con este valor conjuntivo, _como_ es átono y se escribe sin tilde. No obstante, se hace a veces tónico por contaminación con el adverbio interrogativo de sentido modal _cómo_ (→ cómo), ya que, con verbos de percepción, como es el caso de _ver_ y _oír,_ la noción de modo, aunque secundaria, está también presente en los enunciados; así, en la oración _Vio como los policías saltaban la valla,_ la percepción del hecho en sí [= vio que los policías saltaban la valla] es indisociable del modo en que se ejecuta la acción [= vio de qué modo los policías saltaban la valla]. Pero a pesar de pronunciarse tónico, el _como_ conjuntivo debe seguir escribiéndose sin tilde para diferenciarlo del adverbio interrogativo _cómo_. Esta distinción es en algunos casos determinante a la hora de interpretar correctamente un enunciado: en _Ya verás como canta Juan_ se transmite al interlocutor la seguridad de que Juan va a cantar, mientras que en _Ya verás cómo canta Juan_ se pondera anticipadamente ante el interlocutor la forma de cantar de Juan.



Ergo:

_Expresa con claridad cómo se ve frente a Dios..._ ← Pondera la forma/de qué manera se ve frente a Dios.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

HeavyMetal said:


> Ergo:
> 
> _Expresa con claridad cómo se ve frente a Dios..._ ← Pondera la forma/de qué manera se ve frente a Dios.
> 
> Saludos.


Completamente de acuerdo.
Y voto, una vez más, por el uso de la tilde, que para mi es la forma correcta de la oración.
Saludos.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ponderar es una cosa, es lo que llamo pronunciación enfática, interrogar otra. Sus tonemas, que aquí no puedo reproducir por falta de medios para escribirlos, son diferentes. 
La academia en este artículo se lía y confunde lo enfático con lo interrogativo y lo completivo con lo interrogativa. Menudo lío entenderlos. ¿Serán gallegos "en el peor sentido de la palabra"?


----------



## elnickestalibre

Vampiro said:


> Completamente de acuerdo.
> Y voto, una vez más, por el uso de la tilde, que para mi es la forma correcta de la oración.
> Saludos.
> _


 

Y para mí también. Tema zanjado.


----------



## maru0328

Hola,

Quisiera saber si en este caso, *como *se acentúa ...

_... y siente como puedes controlar el peso de una mejor manera._

Gracias


----------



## Agró

_... y siente c*ó*mo puedes controlar el peso de una mejor manera._


----------



## angelillos

Personalmente, sin ir mas lejos, creo que cuando hay un verbo despues se  escribe con tilde. Si no hay verbo sin tilde. 

me gusta cómo lo haces
el oro es como el color del plátano.

Tambien he visto una respuesta muy aceptable a mi juicio. Sustituirlo  cuando es sin tilde por parecido a o igual que

y con tilde sustituirlo por de manera que.

Quizá la primera regla no siempre funcione


----------



## Agró

angelillos said:


> Personalmente, sin ir mas lejos, creo que cuando hay un verbo despues se  escribe con tilde. Si no hay verbo sin tilde.
> 
> me gusta cómo lo haces
> el oro es como el color del plátano.
> 
> Tambien he visto una respuesta muy aceptable a mi juicio. Sustituirlo  cuando es sin tilde por parecido a o igual que
> 
> y con tilde sustituirlo por de manera que.
> 
> Quizá la primera regla no siempre funcione



El oro *es* como el color del plátano. (y "es", ¿no es un verbo?)


----------



## flljob

Me gusta como el oro.
Me gusta cómo lo haces.

Canta como ruiseñor.


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

Realmente estoy sorprendida de la polémica y confusión que suscitan el "como" y el "cómo" -ya son nueve las páginas de este hilo y todavía está muy viva y ardiente la discusión, y parece no vislumbrarse una luz al final del túnel-, cuando, en mi modesta opinión, es bastante sencillo distinguir en qué contextos debe ponerse el acento ortográfico (eso sí, para las personas que están aprendiendo nuestro idioma, comprendo que tengan alguna que otra dificultad, como es lógico). 

Y volviendo al asunto, creo que los tres últimos ejemplos de flljob son claros y concisos, y con todo mi respeto hacie el recién llegado forero, Angelillos, al que aprovecho para dar la bienvenida, debo decirle que quedan completamente descartadas sus reglas "pseudocientíficas".

Saludos cordiales,
Ana


----------



## Mate

Buenos días:

Tengo una duda surgida a partir de una frase similar a esta que hallé escrita en otra parte. Deseo conocer la opinión de ustedes acerca de si llevan o no acento ortográfico los "como" resaltados en negrita.

_El Excelentísimo Señor Presidente me ha manifestado que está muy complacido de ver *como* funciona el Departamento de Estado, *como*   se propalan sus iniciativas y *como* gana aceptación en la comunidad.

_Gracias por anticipado.

Mate_ 
_


----------



## romanoff

_Según*  Miguel Ángel Monjas Llorente:*_
_Se acentúa_
En interrogaciones, admiraciones o expresiones de carácter dubitativo (también en oraciones que presenten un matiz interrogativo o dubitativo, aunque no existan signos de puntuación o admiración), también se acentúan: 

_cómo_: _¡Cómo que no!_, _Me pregunto cómo habrá venido_.
Yo lo acentuaría así (a reserva de que alguien más conocedor me corrija):

_El excelentísimo señor presidente me ha manifestado que está muy complacido de ver *cómo* funciona el Departamento de Estado, *cómo* se propalan sus iniciativas y *cómo* gana aceptación en la comunidad._

_No llevaría acento si dijera: *Como* ves, el señor presidente está muy complacido... *como* te iba diciendo... así *como* lo estás viendo..._


----------



## Mate

Gracias por tu opinión, Romanoff.


----------



## swift

Hola Mate:

Yo no acentuaría ese "como", pues no hay interrogación indirecta.

Un saludo para vos,


J.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Yo los acentuaría, como Romanoff. 
Yo los acentuaría como Romanoff. 
Después de ver cómo los ha acentuado Romanoff, lo haría como él. 

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Del DPD:

*cómo*. *1.* Adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo. Es tónico y se escribe con tilde para diferenciarlo de la palabra átona _como _(→ como). Encabeza oraciones interrogativas o exclamativas directas: _¿Cómo te encuentras?; ¡Cómo aguantó el chaparrón!;_ o indirectas: *No sé cómo te llamas; Me encanta cómo escribes; No hay cómo convencerlo de que venga.* Puede constituir por sí solo un enunciado: _¿Cómo?; ¡Cómo!, _o quedar al final como único elemento de la oración subordinada: _Quisiera hacerlo, pero no sé cómo._


----------



## oa2169

Como quieres saber cómo como, te digo que como, como como.

Viejo trabalenguas escuchado por estos lados.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Yo también los acentuaría, Mate, y lo haría debido a que para mí son sustituibles por un "de qué manera":





Mateamargo said:


> _El Excelentísimo Señor Presidente me ha manifestado que está muy complacido de ver *cómo/de qué manera* funciona el Departamento de Estado, *cómo/de qué manera* se propalan sus iniciativas y *cómo/de qué manera* gana aceptación en la comunidad._


Rescato esto que también dice el DPD:





> *2.* El valor semántico más frecuente de _cómo_ es el modal (‘de qué manera, de qué modo’), pero se usa también correctamente con valor causal, frecuentemente en la forma _¿cómo es que...?:_ _¿Cómo no me lo dijiste? _[= ¿por qué no me lo dijiste?];_ ¿Cómo es que nadie lo impidió? _[= ¿por qué nadie lo impidió?].


 
Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

> _El Excelentísimo Señor Presidente me ha manifestado que está muy complacido de ver *cómo/de qué manera* funciona el Departamento de Estado, *cómo/de qué manera* se propalan sus iniciativas y *cómo/de qué manera* gana aceptación en la comunidad._


Coincido.* Yo los acentuaría* (aunque, por otros hilos, sé que las opiniones están divididas...).

Lo que no me gusta mucho de ese párrafo es *propalar*. Yo usaría *propagar *(esto también es discutible, lo sé).


----------



## Mate

Gracias. Han sido todos muy amables


----------



## Vampiro

Por supuesto, los acentos le cambian el sentido a la frase.  Si las opiniones están divididas es porque hay dos interpretaciones diferentes, o más, como puede verse a continuación:

_El Excelentísimo Señor Presidente me ha manifestado que está muy complacido de ver *como* funciona el Departamento de Estado, *cómo* se propalan sus iniciativas y *cómo* gana aceptación en la comunidad._


Yo lo pondría así, pero creo que es más una cuestión de gusto personal.
Gusto saludarte, Mate.
Y a todos, claro está.
_


----------



## SevenDays

Hola

A mi entender, *como* es una conjunción que en cada caso introduce el complemento directo del verbo transitivo "ver"; por lo tanto no lleva acento. Equivale a decir ... _está muy complacido de ver *que* funciona el Departamento de Estado, *que* propalan sus iniciativas y *que* gana aceptacion en la comunidad._ 
Pero, claro, hay varias opiniones al respecto...
Saludos


----------



## romanoff

Para el uso del *cómo/como,* había un antiguo juego de palabras:

El recién casado al despertar dice a su flamante esposa:

¡Cómo amaneciste, viejita!

30 años después:

¡Como amaneciste viejita!

A los 50 años de casado:

¡Cómo! ¿Amaneciste, viejita?


----------



## miguel89

SevenDays said:


> Hola
> 
> A mi entender, *como* es una conjunción que en cada caso introduce el complemento directo del verbo transitivo "ver"; por lo tanto no lleva acento. Equivale a decir ... _está muy complacido de ver *que* funciona el Departamento de Estado, *que* propalan sus iniciativas y *que* gana aceptacion en la comunidad._
> Pero, claro, hay varias opiniones al respecto...
> Saludos



Pero tu oración significa otra cosa. El Presidente de la oración original está complacido de ver que las cosas funcionan, se difunden y ganan consenso de una cierta manera, no por el mero hecho de verlas. En mi opinión, cuando "como" puede ser sustituido, como antes dijo JeSuisSnob, por "de qué manera", o por "el modo en que", etc. le corresponde llevar acento.


----------



## SevenDays

miguel89 said:


> Pero tu oración significa otra cosa. El Presidente de la oración original está complacido de ver que las cosas funcionan, se difunden y ganan consenso de una cierta manera, no por el mero hecho de verlas. En mi opinión, cuando "como" puede ser sustituido, como antes dijo JeSuisSnob, por "de qué manera", o por "el modo en que", etc. le corresponde llevar acento.


 
Hola

Bueno, si "_que"_ cambia o no el significado lo dirá el autor de tal oración, pero eso ya es otro tema, y quizás hubiese sido mejor no mencionarlo. Repito, a mi entender, la conjunción _*como*_ (sin acento) enlaza al verbo transitivo "ver" con sus complementos directos.
Ahora bien, quizás las dos formas (como/cómo) sean correctas, según el análisis que se tenga en mente....
Saludos


----------



## Mate

Muchísimas gracias a todos


----------



## Fer BA

Para mí..es una enumeración de tres adverbios relativos de modo y como tales no llevan tilde....

DPD

*1.* Adverbio
*a) *Como adverbio relativo de modo, puede llevar o no antecedente explícito; el antecedente puede ser un sustantivo (_modo, manera, forma,_ etc.) o un adverbio (_tal, así)_: _La manera como canta Juan no me gusta; Lo hice tal como me dijiste; Se queda así como está; Pinté la casa como tú querías_. Se hace tónico, aunque sigue escribiéndose sin tilde, cuando se coordina con otro adverbio relativo y no es el último elemento de la coordinación: _Me vestiré como y cuando yo quiera._

como funciona el = la manera en que funciona el


----------



## swift

Yo coincido con Fer. No veo por ninguna parte la posibilidad de una interrogación indirecta, sino una modalización.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Vampiro

swift said:


> Yo coincido con Fer. No veo por ninguna parte la posibilidad de una interrogación indirecta, sino una modalización.


La interrogación indirecta la ponen los acentos, y cuál de todos esos “comos” vaya acentuado dependerá de lo que realmente se quiso decir.
Por ejemplo, tomemos sólo el último: “El Excelentísimo Señor Presidente me ha manifestado que está muy complacido de ver cómo [el Departamento de Estado] gana aceptación en la comunidad.
En este caso se pregunta cómo lo hizo, de qué manera… si parecía imposible
Así, si aplicamos una fórmula, tenemos un factorial de tres posibilidades de interpretación, es decir: seis. (3!=6)
Bueno… la combinatoria nunca ha sido mi fuerte, puede que sean más.
 
Saludos.
_


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

Mateamargo said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Tengo una duda surgida a partir de una frase similar a esta que hallé escrita en otra parte. Deseo conocer la opinión de ustedes acerca de si llevan o no acento ortográfico los "como" resaltados en negrita.
> 
> _El Excelentísimo Señor Presidente me ha manifestado que está muy complacido de ver *como* funciona el Departamento de Estado, *como*   se propalan sus iniciativas y *como* gana aceptación en la comunidad.
> 
> _Gracias por anticipado.
> 
> Mate_
> _



Salud, Mate 

Yo me guío mucho por la semántica. 

- *cómo* = de qué manera
- *como *= de la manera en que

Por lo tanto, en la oración de muestra se puede escribir con o sin tilde, dependiendo de lo que tenga en la cabeza el escritor.

Saludos,


----------



## Fer BA

Vampi:

Son 7 

Caballero:

De acuerdo, pero a falta de la intencionalidad del autor me guío por ciertas marcas semánticas que indican esa intencionalidad. Si el texto dijese _sorprendido_ y no _complacido_, iría con el _cómo_ (adverbio exclamativo).


----------



## Mate

El autor de aquél primer fragmento no tenía nada en la cabeza (lo conozco desde hace bastante ). 


Aquí va uno parecido, perteneciente a otra persona (lo he modificado un poquito):

_Estoy encantado de ver *como* funciona la creación literaria, *como*   se difunde y *como*_ gana consenso en una comunidad de hablantes  que hasta llega a promocionarla. 			 		

¿Hay alguna diferencia o todavía seguimos dentro del mismo tipo de ejemplo?


----------



## rocket_or_arugula

JeSuisSnob said:


> Yo también los acentuaría, Mate, y lo haría debido a que para mí son sustituibles por un "de qué manera"



Ojo, que también son sustituíbles por_ la manera como_, lo cual no haría necesario el acento.

Creo que ambas opciones son válidas.


----------



## Vampiro

Fer BA said:


> Vampi:
> 
> Son 7


Parece que son ocho.
(Pero no le cuentes a nadie  )
_


----------



## edumilsan1

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
No me queda del todo claro cuando *como* tiene caracter interrogativo y por tanto debe acentuarse:

En la obra pliniana se habla de *cómo* se obtenía el jabón mediante cenizas y sebo (...)

Basándose en *cómo* se desprenden ciertas zonas de las decoraciones (figuradas y ornamentales, sobre todo), no puede excluir (...)

Sobre *cómo* han respondido los tratamientos a base de cera en las decoraciones situadas _in situ_ en Pompeya (...)

*Como* si de un inmenso puzzle se tratara (...)

(...) ofrecernos datos valiosísimos acerca de *cómo* y con qué materiales fueron realizadas estas decoraciones.

Catón, con bastante anterioridad ofrece datos precisos sobre *cómo* construir un horno (..)

Muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda de antemano!!


----------



## duvija

La no acentuada no tiene sentido de interrogación.

Ella es como yo. (no estoy preguntando nada)
¿Cómo es ella?
¿Cómo han respondido los ...? 
(por lo general, cuando no está al principio de frase, viene después de una preposición. Mirá tus ejemplos:
... de cómo se obtenía
... en cómo se desprenden
Sobre cómo ...
(y las demás también)

saludos


----------



## Forero

_Catón, con bastante anterioridad ofrece datos precisos sobre *cómo* construir un horno (..)_

Como lo entiendo yo, si la frase menciona una cuestión (qué manera, cuál manera), se usa la tilde, aunque no sea francamente una pregunta.

Si ofrece datos sobre de qué manera construir un horno (si se construye así o asá), es "cómo construir un horno", pero si ofrece datos sobre la manera de la cual un horno se construye, es "como construir un horno" sin tilde.


----------



## lety52

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Ya se sabe *cómo/como* somos las mujeres...
No sé si va con acento o sin el mismo en este caso. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Sí, lleva acento, es adverbio interrogativo. 

Saludos.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Sí, coincido con Namarne. También sería: 
*Ya se sabe cómo son los hombres*


----------



## Namarne

Sí, por cierto, a ver si algún día alguien desvela el misterio y nos dice _*cómo *_son unos y otras.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ya se sabe *cómo *somos las mujeres... *--> *Palabra que complementa al verbo _ser _y le da expresividad exclamativa al mismo. Por consiguiente se tilda con tilde diacrítica, haciendo distinción de su homónino sin tilde.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Ya*: *CC* (adverbio temporal modal);
*se*: morfema de _*impersonalidad*_;
*sabe*: verbo transitivo "de conocimiento", _*núcleo verbal*_ de la oración (vbo. "principal");
*como somos las mujeres* (_*oración relativa adverbial sin antecedente*_ promovida entonces a _*substantiva*_ y que, como substantiva es el *OD* de *saber*: *como* elemento _*conector*_ de valor modal, es, además de conector_*,*_ _*CC*_; *somos*: verbo intransitivo, _*núcleo de la proposición*_; *las mujeres*: *sujeto*).
En mi análisis no se acentúa, ya que no es interrogativo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

¿En serio que no se acentúa? Me has _dejao_ perpleja.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Dame un motivo (que sea acorde con la regla académica, es decir, el tono interrogativo) que este presente en ese texto.


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que la oración sustantiva que tiene el papel de objeto del verbo "saber" (cómo somos las mujeres) podría aparecer, de forma independiente, como un enunciado interrogativo: _¿Cómo somos las mujeres? Ya se sabe._

Al sustantivar la oración con modalidad interrogativa se suprime (o se disimula) la entonación propia de una interrogación directa.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estimada Pinairun, eso que dices no está en el texto, sino que es un a interpretación (legítima) extratextual (no contextual). Supones (y puede ser) que el escritor en el momento de armar el texto tenía presente virtualmente el esquema de la modalidad interrogativa. Yo sólo me atengo al texto que es real y no virtual (en este campo se divaga más que se constata).
Un saludo.


----------



## Pinairun

XiaoRoel said:


> Estimada Pinairun, eso que dices no está en el texto, sino que es un a interpretación (legítima) extratextual (no contextual). Supones (y puede ser) que el escritor en el momento de armar el texto tenía presente virtualmente el esquema de la modalidad interrogativa. Yo sólo me atengo al texto que es real y no virtual (en este campo se divaga más que se constata).
> Un saludo.


 


> Ya se sabe *cómo/como* somos las mujeres...
> No sé si va con acento o sin el mismo en este caso.


 
Así se planteó la consulta.
¿Cómo es el texto real, con tilde o sin ella? ¿Cómo  saber qué tenía en mente el autor? Se puede, pues, divagar tanto hacia un lado como hacia otro...


----------



## elnickestalibre

XiaoRoel said:


> Dame un motivo (que sea acorde con la regla académica, es decir, el tono interrogativo) que est*é* presente en ese texto.


 
Y quién te ha dicho a ti que la palabra "cómo" se tilda únicamente cuando es interrogativa.

El DPD dice:



> *cómo*. *1.** Adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo*. Es tónico y se escribe con tilde para diferenciarlo de la palabra átona _como _(→ como). Encabeza oraciones interrogativas o exclamativas directas: _¿Cómo te encuentras?; ¡Cómo aguantó el chaparrón!;_ o indirectas: _No sé cómo te llamas; Me encanta cómo escribes; No hay cómo convencerlo de que venga_. Puede constituir por sí solo un enunciado: _¿Cómo?; ¡Cómo!, _o quedar al final como único elemento de la oración subordinada: _Quisiera hacerlo, pero no sé cómo._


 
Las reglas, como bien apuntas, hay que usarlas, claro que sí, pero hay que usarlas bien (tal como indica el DPD).

Si empezamos a inventar nuestras propias reglas, reglas diferentes de las verdaderas, acabaremos escribiendo nuestra propia gramática en lugar de la gramática verdadera.


----------



## cbrena

¿De verdad no se acentúa XiaoRoel? La frase sin acentuar para mí equivale al *desusado* "_como_", con el significado de "_que_" para introducir una subordinada.

_Ya se sabe como somos las mujeres... = ya se sabe que somos las mujeres....
_
*como*
10. conj.* desus*. Sustituía a que para introducir una subordinada. Sabrás como hemos llegado sin novedad.


Sin embargo en las siguientes sí las acentúo.

_¿Cómo sois las mujeres?_, _vamos, dime cómo sois las mujeres._ 
_Ya se sabe cómo somos las mujeres..._

*como*
. adv. m. interrog. De qué modo, de qué manera.

ORTOGR. Escr. con acento. ¿Cómo está el enfermo? No sé cómo agradecerle tantos favores. U. t. c. adv. excl. ¡Cómo llueve!


----------



## Lexinauta

Xiao, no puedes disimular la tonicidad de ese 'cómo' en:
Ya se sabe *cómo *somos las mujeres.

A diferencia de:
Ya se sabe, *como* somos las mujeres...


----------



## lety52

Viendo que todos están de acuerdo en que va con acento (cómo) a excepción de una sola persona, lo pondré con acento.
Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas.
Un saludo


----------



## XiaoRoel

El texto propuesto, recuerdo es el siguiente:


> Ya se sabe *cómo/como* somos las mujeres


...
¿Dónde la modalidad interrogativa? ¿Dónde la exclamativa? 
Aquí sólo hay una oración subordinada sustantiva introducida por *como* (adverbio relativo modal) sin antecedente (por tanto, una relativa emancipada a sustantiva por falta de núcleo relacional o antecedente).
La mención de _*desusado*_ (_*es todo lo contrario*_ y el ejemplo que dan lo demuestra claramente) de este *como* introductor de subordinadas sustantivas, tan usado, es fruto de la teoría académica sobre las por ellos llamadas "interrogativas indirectas", donde integran este como (ideología gramatical heredada de los gramáticos antiguos, cuando hoy muchos lingüistas, como Lisardo Rubio por ejemplo, niegan radicalmente la interrogatividad de casi todas estas oraciones en realidad simples sustantivas). Para considerar modalidad interrogativa debe estar presente semántica (lexicalmente) o suprasegmentalmente (tonemas representados por los signos interrogativos). Yo no veo ni lo uno ni lo otro.
En cuanto a la modalidad exclamativa no la mencioné por no ser pertinente en el argumento, ta que la Academina habla de "interrogativas", no de exclamativas. Evidentemente tambien existe y tiene su propio tonema (representado por sus signos u obligado por la semántica de los elementos de la frase).


----------



## elnickestalibre

¿Que no hay carácter interrogativo o exclamativo? 

Perdona, querrás decir que no lo has detectado, porque tanto yo como los demás notamos un claro carácter interrogativo-exclamativo indirecto.

Ya se sabe "cómo -->¡De qué manera!" somos las mujeres.

Yo noto más cerca el exclamativo indirecto, aunque también puede entenderse como interrogativo indirecto. A las claras...


----------



## Erreconerre

lety52 said:


> Ya se sabe *cómo/como* somos las mujeres...
> No sé si va con acento o sin el mismo en este caso.
> Muchas gracias.


 

Sí lleva acento ortográfico.
Porque es una oración interrogativa.
Es interrogativa indirecta, pero al fin de cuentas es ínterrogativa.

En la web existe información sobre el tema. Si escribimos en el buscador las palabras* "oraciones interrogativas indirectas",* podremos salir de dudas, y veremos que en este caso *cómo* si lleva tilde. Como ejemplo (como escrito sin tilde en este caso) te pongo el siguiente vínculo:

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Interrogativas indirectas.htm


----------



## XiaoRoel

El problema es que solo existe la interrogación o exclamación directa, que cambia la modalidad del discurso y su curva entonativa.
Lo que creo que notáis es un cierto énfasis en la expresión, pero ésta *marca la substantividad, la importancia del OD *y es propia de _*discursos expresivos*_ especialmente *orales*, por lo que no debe tener reflejo en la escritura (a no ser que se quiera reproducir el discurso oral) según las normas actuales. O cambian la redacción de la norma los señores académicos y dejan de una vez la muletilla de "_*interrogativas indirectas*_" que nada real denomina, o seguiré considerando esos *como* introductores de subordinadas sustantivas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estimado erreconerre, no es necesario, aunque te lo agradezco por tu interés, que me ofrezcas recursos de la red sobre lingüística. Llevo toda la vida en ello y este tema de las "interrogativas indirectas" lo he estudiado y debatido muchísimas veces, ya que es un concepto gramatical latino. Lo que hay en la red es muy manido (y muchas veces incorrecto). Tengo mi propia teoría (que coincide con la de muchos latinistas que siguen el paradigma teórico estructuralista) que aquí he resumido en múltiples ocasiones.
No suelo, por respeto a los foreros en el sentido de no confundirlos, hablar de este tema, y mejor que todos sigan la regla, la unidad de la lengua es lo esencial (tampoco estoy de acuerdo con la ortografía del gallego por razones lingüísticas, pero animo a todos a seguirla, por los mismos motivos), ero a veces no puedo evitar intervenir ante algo que veo muy claro y que apoyo con argumentos, hasta ahora no discutidos por nadie con otros argumentos lingüísticos. Lo único que se repite como argumento en contra de mi postura es el sonsonete académico y escolar. Poca cosa.


----------



## Erreconerre

XiaoRoel said:


> Estimado erreconerre, no es necesario, aunque te lo agradezco por tu interés, que me ofrezcas recursos de la red sobre lingüística. Llevo toda la vida en ello y este tema de las "interrogativas indirectas" lo he estudiado y debatido muchísimas veces, ya que es un concepto gramatical latino. Lo que hay en la red es muy manido (y muchas veces incorrecto). Tengo mi propia teoría (que coincide con la de muchos latinistas que siguen el paradigma teórico estructuralista) que aquí he resumido en múltiples ocasiones.
> No suelo, por respeto a los foreros en el sentido de no confundirlos, hablar de este tema, y mejor que todos sigan la regla, la unidad de la lengua es lo esencial (tampoco estoy de acuerdo con la ortografía del gallego por razones lingüísticas, pero animo a todos a seguirla, por los mismos motivos), ero a veces no puedo evitar intervenir ante algo que veo muy claro y que apoyo con argumentos, hasta ahora no discutidos por nadie con otros argumentos lingüísticos. Lo único que se repite como argumento en contra de mi postura es el sonsonete académico y escolar. Poca cosa.


 
Estimado Xiao: Estoy respondiendo a quien preguntó, no a ti.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Es que las interrogativas y exclamativas indirectas se crearon para introducir énfasis exclamativo o interrogativo en una oración.

Porque no quedaría bien escribir:

Ya se sabe *¡de qué manera!/¿de qué manera?*, somos las mujeres. 

Para introducir el significado de lo expuesto en negrita sin cambiar el orden propio de la oración hay que usar indirectas. Las indirectas son una técnica muy práctica que inventaron para dar énfasis y sentido a la oración, sin cambiar el contexto y orden de la misma.


----------



## cbrena

XiaoRoel said:


> La mención de _*desusado*_ (_*es todo lo contrario*_ y el ejemplo que dan lo demuestra claramente) de este *como* introductor de subordinadas sustantivas, tan usado, es fruto de la teoría académica sobre las por ellos llamadas "interrogativas indirectas", donde integran este como (ideología gramatical heredada de los gramáticos antiguos, cuando hoy muchos lingüistas, como Lisardo Rubio por ejemplo, niegan radicalmente la interrogatividad de casi todas estas oraciones en realidad simples sustantivas).



La mención de* en desuso* está en la definición de la RAE. El ejemplo dado, precisamente muestra que está en desuso.

Los ejemplos eran:

Sabrás como hemos llegado sin novedad = Sabrás que hemos llegado sin novedad.
_
Ya se sabe como somos las mujeres... = Ya se sabe que somos las mujeres..._

En la acctualidad usamos:

_Ya se sabe que somos las mujeres las que tenemos más..._

Pero nunca usamos en la actualidad:

_Ya se sabe comos somos las mujeres las que tenemos más..._

Lo siento XiaoRoel, pero no consigo entender esta explicación.


----------



## Namarne

Sin necesidad de pensar si es una oración interrogativa indirecta o no lo es (que no digo que no lo sea), según la definición del DRAE, se llama adverbio de modo interrogativo al "cómo" empleado en ese tipo de frases: 


> *como**2**.*
> * 7.     * adv. m. interrog. De qué modo, de qué manera.
> ORTOGR. Escr. con acento. _¿Cómo está el enfermo? No sé cómo agradecerle tantos favores._  U. t. c. adv. excl. _¡Cómo llueve!_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


No me parece tan complicado, y tampoco hay por qué confundir innecesariamente a quien pregunta.


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola de nuevo:
Me he topado con una frase que sirve de ejemplo en la "Nueva gramática de la lengua española" (Manual) de la RAE, que ha hecho que dude (para mí el "como" debería llevar tilde).
Esta es la oración (pág. 836, en capítulo 44 –Oraciones subordinadas de relativo–):

_Era un hombre corpulento, a juzgar por el modo* como* había distendido el somie_r.

¿No le pondrían ustedes también acento al "como"?

Gracias de antemano.
Ana


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

No, no se lo pondría. Pero no me preguntes por qué .
¡Feliz Navidad!


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

Gracias por tu respuesta. A ver si alguien nos lo aclara 

¡Feliz Navidad a ti también!


----------



## Ushuaia

Lo mío es de escuela primaria, así que espero contenta la refutación (¡y la disfruto cuando llega!). 

Si lo puedo parafrasear con "(d)el modo que", no le pongo tilde. Si lo parafraseo con "de qué modo", lo escribo con tilde.

No sé cómo (de qué modo) hacerlo. 
Lo hacen como (del modo que) quieren.


----------



## miguel89

Ana de Vetusta said:


> Gracias por tu respuesta. A ver si alguien nos lo aclara
> 
> ¡Feliz Navidad a ti también!


_Era un hombre corpulento, a juzgar por el modo *como *había distendido el somier._

En tu oración ese _como _tiene un antecedente: _el modo_, por eso no lleva tilde.

Saludos


----------



## duvija

Éramos pocos, y parió mi abuela. 
Para mí, ésta (la que sigue) es la única que necesita tilde...

...se fijó en cómo las señoras le miraban...

Entre otras cosas, no veo ningún ejemplo donde no pueda sustituir al 'como xx', con 'eso'. 


Saludos navideños, con hielo y una mezcla de lluvia y nieve que es un asco.


----------



## jorgema

ToñoTorreón said:


> A menos que se refiera a que no nos contará como muerta, en mi opinión debería llevar acento.




La duda se habría producido, en todo caso, si el adjetivo hubiera sido masculino:


les voy a contar *como* vivo.
les voy a contar *cómo* vivo.

Al decir *viva*, no queda duda de que *cómo* debe llevar tilde.


----------



## Realice

duvija said:


> Entre otras cosas, no veo ningún ejemplo donde no pueda sustituir al 'como xx', con 'eso'.
> 
> 
> Saludos navideños, con hielo y una mezcla de lluvia y nieve que es un asco.


Lo subrayado no lo entiendo, duvija. Pero estoy de acuerdo en la tilde de tu ejemplo.

(Vas bien cubierta con el verdugo para el frío y la nieve, ¿no? ¿O esa prenda no tiene un nombre tan tétrico en tu tierra? )


----------



## duvija

Realice said:


> Lo subrayado no lo entiendo, duvija. Pero estoy de acuerdo en la tilde de tu ejemplo.
> 
> (Vas bien cubierta con el verdugo para el frío y la nieve, ¿no? ¿O esa prenda no tiene un nombre tan tétrico en tu tierra? )


 

¿Te referís al 'pasamontañas'? como ves, no lo conocemos como verdugo. Y esa no soy yo sino mi hija, hace siglos, cuando tenía dos años...


----------



## florentinaariza

Hola, 

perdonen me, puede ser que ya se haya hecho una pregunta similar antes, pero no la pude encontrar.

Me gustaría saber: ¿Cómo escribir "como" en un título?
¿Con tilde o sin tilde? 

por ejemplo en títulos como estes, que no son preguntas y aparecen por ejemplo en todo el tipo de guías :

Cómo/Como perder 10 kilos
Cómo/Como aprender inglés rápido
Cómo/Como aprender a nadar 

etc.


----------



## Calambur

florentinaariza said:


> Me gustaría saber: ¿Cómo escribir "como" en un título?
> ¿Con tilde o sin tilde?
> 
> por ejemplo en títulos como estes, que no son preguntas y aparecen por ejemplo en todo el tipo de guías :
> 
> Cómo/Como perder 10 kilos
> Cómo/Como aprender inglés rápido
> Cómo/Como aprender a nadar


Con tilde. Son todas preguntas indirectas.


----------



## florentinaariza

muchas gracias !


----------



## hosec

No sería imposible,  pero sí muy raro que no tuviera carácter interrogativo.
Coincido con la opinión de Calambur, pues.


----------



## torrebruno

hosec said:


> No sería imposible, pero sí muy raro que no tuviera carácter interrogativo.
> Coincido con la opinión de Calambur, pues.


 
Por ejemplo, si en los títulos se hubiera usado la primera persona del pretérito en vez del infinitivo (perdí, aprendí, etc): 

Cómo perdí 10 kilos
Cómo aprendí inglés rápido
Cómo aprendí a nadar 


pero se hubiera terminado la frase con tres puntos suspensivos, ¿sería situación de no tildarlas?

Como perdí 10 kilos...
Como aprendí inglés rápido...
Como aprendí a nadar...


----------



## Calambur

torrebruno said:


> ...¿sería situación de no tildarlas?
> En estos casos, sí:
> 
> Como perdí 10 kilos... estoy hecha una diosa (bueno, antes también).
> Como aprendí inglés rápido... me voy tranquila a pasear a Inglaterra.
> Como aprendí a nadar... me meto en el mar sin miedo.


----------



## Bloodsun

Hola foreros!

Saco este hilo a relucir para hacerles una consulta breve. Confieso que no he leído todo el hilo (es muuy largo), sólo llegué hasta la página 3, y ya me da vueltas la cabeza, pues me llevé una sorpresa al descubrir la posibilidad conjuntiva del *como*.

Mi frase problemática es la siguiente:

_Ya verás *como* recobras la memoria enseguida._

(Crimen y castigo, Dostoievski, Editorial Juventud)

El caso es que yo le habría puesto tilde a ese *como*, y estaba tan convencida de ello que al principio lo di por una errata de la edición. Pero la verdad es que es una buena edición, y este es el único "error" que le hallé. Por eso se me ocurrió consultar en el foro, y me vengo a encontrar con este hilo interminable.

Tres preguntas, entonces:
1) ¿Creen que ese *como* debería llevar tilde (y por ende es una errata) o está bien así sin tilde?
2) En este último caso (que no llevara tilde), agradecería me explicaran por qué.
3) ¿Sería obligatorio u opcional ponerlo sin tilde? ¿Podría cambiar según la semántica?


Desde ya, le agradezco sus comentarios. 


Saludos.


----------



## torrebruno

Esta tarde estoy valiente, así que me tiro a la piscina:
Pienso que puede llevarlo o no.

_Ya verás cómo recobras la memoria enseguida._
Verás de qué manera, de qué forma vas a recobrar la memoria enseguida.

_Ya verás como recobras la memoria enseguida._
Frase de ánimo o apoyo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## ErOtto

Esto es lo que dice el DPD: 



> Funciona como conjunción completiva equivalente a _que_ (→ que, 2.1), introduciendo oraciones subordinadas sustantivas de complemento directo. Hoy solo es normal su empleo con los verbos de percepción _ver _y _oír, _y sus sinónimos: _«Ya verás como no va a pasar nada»_ (ASantos_ Estanquera _[Esp. 1981]);_ «El día se inicia con una mañana helada, después llueve y hasta puede nevar, pero siempre observará como la luz del sol va aumentando» _(_Nacional_ [Ven.] 12.1.97); _«Oyó como se abría una puerta y vio entrar a un soldado»_ (Chamorro _Cruz_ [Esp. 1992]); _«Se escucha como varias voces empiezan a contestar a este último grito»_ (López _Vine_ [Méx. 1975]). Su uso con otros verbos resulta hoy algo forzado y, en su lugar, se prefiere la conjunción _que:_ en la actualidad no diríamos_ Me dijo como no podía pagarme,_ sino _Me dijo que no podía pagarme_. Con este valor conjuntivo, _como_ es átono y se escribe sin tilde. No obstante, se hace a veces tónico por contaminación con el adverbio interrogativo de sentido modal _cómo_ (→ cómo), ya que, con verbos de percepción, como es el caso de _ver _y _oír,_ la noción de modo, aunque secundaria, está también presente en los enunciados; así, en la oración _Vio como los policías saltaban la valla,_ la percepción del hecho en sí [= vio que los policías saltaban la valla] es indisociable del modo en que se ejecuta la acción [= vio de qué modo los policías saltaban la valla]. Pero a pesar de pronunciarse tónico, el _como_ conjuntivo debe seguir escribiéndose sin tilde para diferenciarlo del adverbio interrogativo _cómo_. Esta distinción es en algunos casos determinante a la hora de interpretar correctamente un enunciado: en _Ya verás como canta Juan_ se transmite al interlocutor la seguridad de que Juan va a cantar, mientras que en _Ya verás cómo canta Juan_ se pondera anticipadamente ante el interlocutor la forma de cantar de Juan_._


 
Saludos
Er


----------



## torrebruno

Ea, lo que yo decía.


----------



## Lexinauta

De acuerdo con lo señalado, puede llevar o no tilde. Pero para poder saber qué corresponde en el caso indicado por *Bloodsun* debemos conocer el contexto.


----------



## Bloodsun

Lexinauta said:


> De acuerdo con lo señalado, puede llevar o no tilde. Pero para poder saber qué corresponde en el caso indicado por *Bloodsun* debemos conocer el contexto.



Rasumikhine le está hablando a Raskolnikov (o más bien está monologando). El contexto en que aparece la frase es el siguiente:

_-Ya te lo he dicho. ¿Lo has olvidado?
    Raskolnikov quedó pensativo. Los acontecimientos de la jornada se le mostraban como a través de un sueño. Todos sus esfuerzos de memoria resultaban infructuosos. Interrogó a Rasumikhine con la mirada.
    -Sí, lo has olvidado -dijo Rasumikhine-.  Ya me había parecido a mí que no estabas en tus cabales cuando te hablé de eso... Pero el sueño te ha hecho bien. De veras: tienes mejor cara. *Ya verás como recobras la memoria enseguida.* Entre tanto, echa una mirada aquí, grande hombre._

A ese *como* yo le hubiese puesto tilde, pero la posibilidad del como conjuntivo me hace dudar. 

¿Qué les parece?

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

En ese contexto, para mí va sin acento. Es equivalente a *Ya verás que recobras la memoria enseguida.*

Por si acaso, tampoco yo he leído todo el hilo (no hay cuerpo que aguante).


----------



## Lexinauta

Bloodsun, todos los que te contestamos coincidimos en que este 'como' conjuntivo no lleva tilde.


----------



## Bloodsun

Lexinauta said:


> Bloodsun, todos los que te contestamos coincidimos en que este 'como' conjuntivo no lleva tilde.



Perfecto. Ni un asomo de duda me queda ahora.

Muchísimas gracias a todos!!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Bloodsun said:


> Perfecto. Ni un asomo de duda me queda ahora.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias a todos!!



Y si queda alguna, siempre se le podría preguntar a don Tomás de Iriarte:

-He reñido a un hostelero.
        -¿Por qué?, ¿dónde?, ¿cuándo?, ¿cómo?
        -Porque donde, cuando como,
        sirven mal, me desespero. 		

Por más que quizá no supiera lo que es un 'como conjuntivo', dado que era
literato y no gramático, aunque lo usara y lo usara bien.


----------



## israelmoov

Espero que la siguiente liga les sirva, cópienla y péguenla en la barra de su navegador.

es.thefreedictionary.com/cómo

saludos.


----------



## Justinne

Hola !!

En esta frase:

Este nuevo universalismo tendrá un impacto dramático sobre la forma en que percibimos el mundo y cómo actuamos en él.

¿"como" lleva tilde o no?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda

Justinne


----------



## Erreconerre

No lleva tilde, porque no es una interrogación ni es una exclamación. Tiene el mismo significado que tiene '_en que'_ en la frase '_en que percibimos el mundo'_. Y ni '_que'_ ni '_como'_ llevan tilde. 

*como* 
4.-Encabeza oraciones de relativo con antecedente, con el significado de 'en que':
la forma como me mira; el modo como la trató. 

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/como


----------



## gvergara

Quizás este caso sea medio ambiguo; recién ahora me doy cuenta de que puede ser una oración de relativo con antecedente implícito. Intuitivamente, yo diría que lleva tilde, quizás porque se trate de un sustantivo. Sin embargo, si consideramos la oración introducida por como como una relativa cuyo antecedente implícito es _forma_, entonces no debería llevar.

..._ tendrá un efecto dramático sobre la forma en que percibimos el mundo y sobre (la forma) como actuamos en él_.

Para que se entienda mejor, si invertimos el orden de los elementos tenemos

Este nuevo universalismo tendrá un impacto dramático sobre cómo actuamos en el mundo y la forma en que lo percibimos.
Este nuevo universalismo tendrá un impacto dramático sobre la forma como actuamos en el mundo y la forma en que lo percibimos.

Aun así, me quedo con la primera (con tilde), ya que no me suena nada bien _la forma como_.


----------



## Lurrezko

gvergara said:


> Quizás este caso sea medio ambiguo; recién ahora me doy cuenta de que puede ser una oración de relativo con antecedente implícito. De Intuitivamente, yo diría que lleva tilde, quizás porque se trate de un sustantivo. Sin embargo, si consideramos la oración introducida por como como una relativa cuyo antecedente implícito es _forma_, entonces no debería llevar.
> 
> ..._ tendrá un efecto dramático sobre la forma en que percibimos el mundo y sobre (la forma) como actuamos en él_.
> 
> Para que se ennvertimos el tienda mejor, si invertimos el orden de los elementos
> 
> Este nuevo universalismo tendrá un impacto dramático sobre cómo actuamos en el mundo y la forma en que lo percibimos.
> Este nuevo universalismo tendrá un impacto dramático sobre la forma como actuamos en el mundo y la forma en que lo percibimos.
> 
> Aun así, me quedo con la primera (con tilde), ya que no me suena nada bien _la forma como_.



Lo veo exactamente igual.

Un saludo


----------



## ruminir

Hola.

Sé que se usa el pronombre interrogativo "cómo" en frases interrogativas (indirecta o directamente).

Pero realmente en esta frase: *He visto ahora cómo/como lo has hecho.

*Estoy con dudas y no sé cuál usar.

Alguien puede ayudarme?


----------



## Peterdg

Yo lo escribiría con tilde, pero creo que también se admite sin ella.


----------



## elprofe

Sacado del DPD
Como:
se hace a veces tónico por contaminación con el adverbio interrogativo de sentido modal _cómo (→ cómo), ya que, con verbos de percepción, como es el caso de ver y oír, la noción de modo, aunque secundaria, está también presente en los enunciados; así, en la oración Vio como los policías saltaban la valla, la percepción del hecho en sí [= vio que los policías saltaban la valla] es indisociable del modo en que se ejecuta la acción [= vio de qué modo los policías saltaban la valla]. Pero a pesar de pronunciarse tónico, el como conjuntivo debe seguir escribiéndose sin tilde para diferenciarlo del adverbio interrogativo cómo. Esta distinción es en algunos casos determinante a la hora de interpretar correctamente un enunciado: en Ya verás como canta Juan se transmite al interlocutor la seguridad de que Juan va a cantar, mientras que en Ya verás cómo canta Juan se pondera anticipadamente ante el interlocutor la forma de cantar de Juan_


----------



## Erreconerre

ruminir said:


> Hola.
> 
> Sé que se usa el pronombre interrogativo "cómo" en frases interrogativas (indirecta o directamente).
> 
> Pero realmente en esta frase: *He visto ahora cómo/como lo has hecho.
> 
> *Estoy con dudas y no sé cuál usar.
> 
> Alguien puede ayudarme?



En este caso deberá escribirse con tilde. Significa, más o menos, "he visto cuál es la forma en que lo has hecho", "he visto de qué manera lo has hecho" y otras por el estilo.

No me imagino qué intentará decir quien lo escribe sin tilde. Tal vez, forzando los significados, "he visto como lo has hecho" signifique que quien lo dice considera que lo que se hizo se hizo con perfección, y de la misma forma se ha visto, es decir, se vio perfectamente lo que se hizo. O que tal como se hizo (perfectamente) el que lo vio, lo vio de la misma manera (perfectamente, sin obstáculos a la visión).
O que si lo hizo rápidamente, lo vio rápidamente...
Pero es demasiado absurdo considerar este "como" sin tilde.


----------



## Pixidio

Con tilde.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ya que parece una votación, y no daré motivos (ya lo he hecho en hilos mellizos, para mí *sin acento* (no es interrogativo ni exclamativo).


----------



## Birke

Yo lo escribiría con o sin tilde según qué es lo que se quiere decir:

—He visto cómo lo has hecho = he visto *el modo* en que has hecho tal cosa.

—He visto como lo has hecho = he visto *que* has hecho tal cosa, te he visto haciéndolo. _Tú eres quien prendió fuego al monte. No lo niegues, he visto como lo hacías._


----------



## Erreconerre

Yo no veo ningún error en la acentuación de frases como "_Ver crecer un árbol es *como *ver *cómo* crece un hijo"._


----------



## Lordshesedarkll

Hola
tengo una duda sobre acentuación. Sería correcto escribir:


-Tendremos que hacer muchas cosas mañana
*-¿Como qué?
*
o
-Tendremos que hacer muchas cosas mañana
*-¿Cómo qué?


*Me inclino por la primera opción. Ustedes qué dicen?
Lo más idóneo sería usar: *¿Como cuáles?
*Es cierto?


----------



## murciana

*¿Como cuáles?* o *¿Como qué?*, pero sin tilde, no es el adverbio interrogativo


----------



## Pinairun

Mañana tendremos mucho que hacer.
*-¿Como qué*?

Mañana tendremos que hacer muchas cosas.
*-¿Como cuáles?
*


----------



## Lord Darktower

-Mañana tendremos mucho que hacer.
-¿Cómo? ¿Qué?


-Que tendremos que hacer mañana muchas cosas.
-¿Cómo? ¿Cuáles?

-Nada, sordo...


----------



## Lampiste

Buenas tardes:

Más que nada por saludaros:

-_Mañana tendremos que hacer muchas cosas._
_-¿Como cuál?_

Pues eso: saludos.
...................................

Lord *Dark*tower: ¿el nuevo forista es de la familia? 
No, nada, sólo era curiosidad.


----------



## granitos

Así es cómo se siente. 
Así es cómo se escucha.


¿El ‘cómo’ lleva tilde o no?

He buscado las reglas del acento diacrítico  y no sé  cómo aplicarlas en este caso.  Si alguien me las puede explicar para este caso en específico, se lo agradecería mucho.

Mi intuición me dice que va con tilde, pero quiero asegurarme para el futuro.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Sembrador

Hola, granitos. 

Pienso que no lo lleva, porque en tus oraciones ni se está preguntando, ni se está exclamando. Si se dijera, por ejemplo: "¡Ah! Cómo se siente de fresca esta brisa en la cara", o, "¿Cómo se escucha la música desde tu apartamento?, sí llevarían la tilde. Pudieran llevarla, si las encerraras entre signos de interrogación. 

De todas formas, esperemos por el veredicto de los especialistas, que mi confianza en mí mismo está de capa caída. 

¡Saludos cordiales!


----------



## Pinairun

Pienso que _como _es aquí un adverbio relativo de modo. Sin tilde, como bien dice _Sembrador_.

Así fue como logramos salir todos sanos y salvos.
Era así como vivían.
Es así como quiero vivir.
Así es como se escucha.
Así es como se siente.


----------



## Namarne

Pienso igual. Con valor interrogativo y con tilde serían: 
_No sé cómo se siente. 
No me dijo cómo se escuchaba_. 
(La entonación es un poco diferente).


----------

